# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Womit sich ein an Prostatakrebs erkrankter Mann auch noch abfinden muss

## Harald_1933

Hallo Forumsbenutzer,

in verschiedenen Beiträgen der letzten 2 Jahre hatte ich anklingen lassen, dass ich neben der bekannten Polyneuropathie bei längeren Wanderungen so etwas wie schwere Beine zu beklagen hatte, die mir ein Gefühl gaben, als wenn zusätzliche Gewichte in den Stiefeln wären. Ich habe dann die Beinvenen und zusätzlich erneut die Herzfunktion überprüfen lassen. Die Befunde erbrachten keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse, d.h. es gab keine Erklärung für meine geschilderten Beschwerden. Wegen eines einige Sekunden anhaltenden plötzlichen Blackouts nach dem morgendlichen Frühstück während meiner letzten Solotour durch Bulgarien, empfahl mir meine Frau, doch möglichst umgehend noch einmal das Mannheimer Klinikum aufzusuchen, um mögliche Ursachen dafür herauszufinden.

Während einer kurzfristig eingeplanten Besichtigung des Weltkulturerbes "Völklinger Hütte" und einer anschließenden Begehung des "Deutsch Französischen Gartens" in Saarbrücken bekam ich plötzlich in der rechten Wade heftige Schmerzen. Eine abendliche Behandlung mit Voltaren erbrachte keine Linderung. Ein telefonisch angesprochenes Forumsmitglied vermutete einen möglichen Muskelfaserriss, der mit Ibuprofen 400 oder 600 mg mit täglicher zweimaliger Einnahme über etwa 7 Tage behandelt werden könnte. Das half in der Tat, und ich glaubte schon, es wäre ausgestanden. Beim Besuch der Kardiologie im Klinikum Mannheim wurden noch einmal die Ergebnisse der durchgeführten Stress-MRT besprochen und trotzdem sofort ein EKG und eine Ultraschall-Überprüfung vorgenommen. Ich berichtete dann fast beiläufig von den gerade überstandenen heftigen Schmerzen im rechten Bein. Ein kurzer Blick genügte dem Kardiologen, um sofort zu erkennen, dass das Bein mit Wasser gefüllt war. Wegen des auch dort bekannten PCa wurde anschliessend eine Ultraschalluntersuchung in der Angiologie anberaumt, die dann auch noch am Nachmittag wegen einer möglichen Thrombosegefährdung stattfand. Immerhin Entwarnung dafür, aber wie nun das Wasser aus beiden Beinen herausbekommen?

Ich bekam ein Rezept über Delix 5 plus mit den Wirkstoffen Ramipril/Hydrochlorothiazid 5 mg/25 mg von Sanofi Aventis. Ich bemerkte erst in der Apotheke, dass es sich um ein in erster Linie blutdrucksenkendes Medikament handelte und habe darauf verzichtet. Das überaus giftige Hydrochlorothiazid wollte ich mir nicht antun. Es galt ja auch in der Hauptsache darum, das Wasser da los zu werden, wo es nicht hingehört.

Hildegard von Bingen - schon wieder einmal - empfahl z.B. damals schon täglich 3 Nelken zu kauen und hernach zu schlucken. Hab ich schon zweimal hinter mir. Schmeckt würzig aber scharf. 5 Wacholderbeeren täglich zerbeissen und schlucken. Auch Gin wäre gut. Warum nicht? Rotwein sowieso! Täglich 3 x 2 Beutel Brennesseltee würden helfen. Mit  Roßkastaniensalbe wurde gestern abend das Bein behandelt, nachdem es wegen einer Wanderung am Dienstag von Heidelberg nach Heiligkreuzsteinach bei strömenden Regen über die Höhen danach einen schmerzhaften Rückfall gab. Ich komme nicht umhin, dem Bein eine längere Ruhepause zu gönnen. Den Brennesseltee habe ich, natürlich ohne Zucker, mit Begeisterung getrunken. Und tatsächlich, das Wasser fliesst unermüdlich aus der Blase. Hoffentlich ist tüchtig etwas von den Beinen dabei. Ein Physiotherapeut meinte unlängst zudem noch, dass sich auch im Bauch überschüssiges Wasser befände. Endlich habe ich eine Erklärung für den BMI 29.4.

Nachdem ich das oben beschriebene Medikament verweigert habe, liegt mir inzwischen aus dem Internet eine Liste von 17 Empfehlungen zum Entwässern vor. Aber wenn jemand ähnliche Probleme zu bewältigen hat oder hatte, bitte ich höflich um Anregungen, wie man wirklich erfolgreich der Wasserschwemme Herr werden kann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Harald,
ich selber nehme seit über 30 Jahren das "überaus giftige Hydrochlorothiazid"  (seit 15 Jahren in Form von Delix 5 plus) wegen eines
nierenbedingten Bluthochdruckes.
Hurra, ich lebe noch, und das sehr gut. Regelmäßige Laborkontrollen haben bisher KEINE
Nebenwirkungen erbracht und ich fühle mich ausgesprochen wohl.

----------


## Rastaman

Harald,


auch ich nehme seit gut 10 Jahren täglich Hydrochlorothiazid ("Dytide H", Wirkstoffe: Triamteren 50 mg / Hydrochlorothiazid 25 mg) als Diuretikum wegen leichter Gesichtsödeme, und die milde blutdrucksenkende Wirkung nehme ich gern mit. Null Probleme damit. Habe auf Deinem Beitrag hin nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder das Kleingedruckte gelesen. Stimmt, klingt wirklich "giftig" - wie das Kleingedruckte der meisten Medikamente. Ich hatte nie eine der möglichen Nebenwirkungen, auch keine der häufigen oder sehr häufigen.


*Allerdings*: In meinem Fall ist das die einzige regelmäßige Medikation. Die lange Liste der möglichen Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten würde ich mir sonst erklären lassen.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Harald,

ich bitte meinen obigen Beitrag nicht als Reklame für "mein" Medikament mißzuverstehen. Solltest Du bei Deinen Experimenten auf ein funktonierendes alternatives Diuretikum stossen, bin ich auch interessiert.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Harald,
> ich selber nehme seit über 30 Jahren das "überaus giftige Hydrochlorothiazid" (seit 15 Jahren in Form von Delix 5 plus) wegen eines nierenbedingten Bluthochdruckes. Hurra, ich lebe noch, und das sehr gut. Regelmäßige Laborkontrollen haben bisher KEINE Nebenwirkungen erbracht und ich fühle mich ausgesprochen wohl.


Lieber fs,

für den freundlichen Hinweis auf die gute Verträglichkeit von Hydrochlorothiazid bedanke ich mich. Mein Problem ist aber in erster Linie aktuell die Wassereinlagerung, oder wie der Fachmann sagen würde, ein Lymphstau. Bei hunderten Blutdruckmessungen tauchten in der Mehrzahl Werte wie 120 bis 150 bzw. 64 bis 80 auf. Oftmals hatte ich eher den Eindruck von etwas zu niedrigen Blutdruckwerten.

Dass das Delix 5 plus nebenher auch als Diuretikum wirkt, macht es deshalb für mich nicht zur 1. Wahl. Ich hatte auch das noch in meiner Schublade befindliche Atacand 16 mg abgesetzt, weil es eben in erster Linie ein blutdrucksenkendes Mittel ist. 

Die vielen gesunden Hausmittel, von denen ich anfangs schon einige aufgezählt hatte, und die ich auch schon einsetze, scheinen Wirkung zu zeigen, nachdem sich mein Körpergewicht wieder um 3 Kilo verringert hat, und zwar bei unveränderter kräftiger, aber gesunder Ernährung.

*"Die Zukunft hat viele Namen. Für die Schwachen ist sie das Unerreichbare. Für die Furchtsamen ist sie das Unbekannte. Für die Tapferen ist sie die Chance"
(Victor Hugo)*

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> ich bitte meinen obigen Beitrag nicht als Reklame für "mein" Medikament mißzuverstehen. Solltest Du bei Deinen Experimenten auf ein funktonierendes alternatives Diuretikum stossen, bin ich auch interessiert.


Hallo Rastaman,

ich freue mich, dass auch Du zufrieden bist mit den Ergebnissen des in Rede stehenden Medikaments. Ich beschränke mich nunmehr ausschließlich auf Hausmittel, wozu auch so einfache Übungen wie Salz weglassen, oder zwei Karotten und einen Apfel in 500 g Sauerkraut raspeln, eine Hand voll Kürbiskerne und zwei Esslöffel Olivenöl untermischen und roh essen etc. etc. gehören. Gymnastik, Atemübungen und Beine hoch legen gehört auch dazu. Da sich die Wassereinlagerungen primär im rechten Bein zeigen, ist eine weitere Ursachenforschung wohl unerläßlich. Die Schmerzen sind mittlerweile dank Ibuprofen fast abgeklungen, aber eine Behinderung beim Laufen ist noch vorhanden.  Trotzdem werde ich auch heute mein Pensum im Fitness-Center abspulen.

Alles gute für Dich.

*"Nimm auch bitteren Kelch mit Lächeln hin - vollkommen ist kein Glück auf dieser Erde"*
(Horaz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Erschöpfende Befundungen resp. Diagnosen
*
In den letzten 14 Tagen habe ich mich an mehreren klinischen Standorten bemüht, Hinweise zu dem Grund oder besser den Gründen meiner Gehbeschwerden, explizit im rechten Bein, zu bekommen. Es waren die Kardiologie, die Angiologie und Phlebologie mit im Boot.

Den inzwischen vorliegenden 3 Befundberichten insbesondere zur farbcodierten duplexsonografischen Überprüfung sowohl der Venen als auch der Arterien ist zusammenfassend zu entnehmen, dass eine tiefe Beinvenenthrombose auszuschließen ist, keine relevante chronisch-venöse Insuffizienz vorliegt, normale linksventrikuläre Funktion, septale Myokardhyperthrophie, noch normale diastolische linksventrikuläre Funktion, leichtgradige Mitralklappeninsuffizienz, kein Reflux unter Valsava, keine relevante Varikosis, diskrete Unterschenkelödeme beidseits.

Aber der Phlebologe ergänzte: Insuffizienz V. saphena magna, Seitenäste und Perforaninsuffizienz ab Unterschenkel beidseits. Z.n. Thrombophlebitis der V. saphena parva rechts. Die Parva-Crossen sind nicht einsehbar. In der rechten V. saphena parva zeigt sich ein alter Thrombus. Man empfahl das Tragen von Kompressiosnstrümpfen der Klasse II bis Knie tagsüber. Von dem diagnostzierten alten Thrombus habe ich nie etwas mitbekommen. Muss wohl schon sehr lange her sein, als das passierte.

Man hat mir eine Schaumsklerosierung nahe gelegt, zu der ich in meinem Alter gewisse Vorbehalte habe, denn diese Krampfadern, verstärkt im linken Bein, existieren schon mehr als 30 Jahre.  

Von der Rosskastaniencreme zum Einmassieren - hat nichts bewirkt - habe ich nunmehr zu Venostasin = Rosskastaniensamen Trockenextrakt auf Empfehlung des Phlebologen gewechselt. Einen gewissen Erfolg in Richtung Abschwellung des Lymphstaus konnte ich damit erzielen.

Bei wem wurde schon einmal eine Sklerosierung vorgenommen und hat das zu einem nachhaltigen Erfolg geführt? Welche der nicht ungefährlichen Nebenwirkungen sind danach eingetreten? Ich würde mich über Hinweise freuen. Bitte, gegebenenfalls auch per PN, wenn man eine Einstellung hier im Forum vermeiden möchte. Vielen Dank im voraus.

*"Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen"*
(Helmut Schmidt - früherer Bundeskanzler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Kleine Entwarnung*

Wenn auch die Beine weiterhin täglich Anlass geben, einen besorgten Blick darauf zu werfen, um die trotz Tabletten aus Roßkastanienextrakt immer noch geschwollenen Areale zu befunden und abzutasten, so hat sich dann aber dafür bei der heutigen PSA-Messung eine Reduzierung von 0.92 ng/ml vom April 2013 auf nunmehr 0.79 ng/ml ergeben.  Testo 3.97 ng/ml. Alle Leberwerte zwischen 21 und 23 UI und alle anderen relevanten Werte im grünen Bereich. Gut möglich, dass meine sportlichen Aktivitäten - Rotwein ist ohnehin immer dabei - mit dazu beigetragen haben, dass der PSA-Wert anstatt weiter zu steigen, nunmehr vorerst einmal den Rückwärtsgang eingeschaltet hat.

*"Mit allen Kräften müssen wir uns die Freuden des Lebens zu erhalten suchen, die uns die Jahre eine nach der anderen entreissen"*
(Michel de Montaigne)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Ingo,

mit *diesem Beitrag* hast Du mir mal verdeutlicht, was es im Zusammenhang mit Schwindel auch zu berücksichtigen gilt. 

Inzwischen sind etliche Jahre vergangen. Trotz aller Vorsicht besonders bei ruckartigen Kopfbewegungen, kommt es auch heute immer noch zu plötzlichen Schwindelattacken. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich auch die nachfolgenden ergänzenden Erläuterungen bei www.myprostate.eu eingestellt:

"Vor 10 Jahren wurde ich erstmals von einer heftigen Schwindelattacke überrascht, die ein Aufstehen ohne fremde Hilfe verhinderte. In den folgenden Jahren wurden unzählige Untersuchungen durchgeführt, um den Grund oder die Gründe für diese Schwindelanfälle zu ermitteln. Alle Befunde endeten im Bericht mit dem Hinweis: "Schwindel unklarer Genese". Am 26.8.2013 erwischte es mich wieder so brutal, das ich etwas in Panik geriet, weil sich auch im Brustbereich ein heftiger Druck bemerkbar machte. Meine Frau kontaktierte ihren Hausarzt, der sich sofort bereit erklärte, eine Notfalluntersuchung mit seinem Team vorzunehmen. Das EKG war erfreulich zufriedenstellend. Nur der CRP-Wert war nach Blutentnahme mehr als 10-fach überhöht. Weil auch die Nasennebenhöhlen entzündet bzw. verstopft erschienen, wurde zunächst Orelox, Sinupret forte und Gelo Myrtol forte verschrieben und eine sofortige physiotherapeutische Behandlung der Halswirbelsäule wegen Verdachts auf das HWS-Syndrom vereinbart.

Die schmerzhaften Druckmassagen haben möglicherweise dazu beigetragen, dass die meist morgendlichen Schwindelprobleme sich etwas minimiert haben; verschwunden sind sie leider immer noch nicht. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Schwindelattacken wirklich ursächlich der Halswirbelsäule zuzuschreiben sind, oder doch eher meinem seit Baby-Alter bestehenden Gleichgewichtsstörungen geschuldet sind. Schon bei den nächtlichen Drehbewegungen im Bett verspürt man Beklemmungen, eine falsche Bewegung zu machen, und zwar aus Sorge, wieder den Schwindel auszulösen. Eine fatale Situation, für die es bislang keine greifbare Lösung gibt. Ich werde mich weiter in Geduld üben müssen und vermeiden, in Stress zu geraten, wenn ich ohne Hilfe die Liegestatt bei akutem Schwindel verlassen muss".

Letztlich wird mich wohl nicht das in mir schlummernde PCa zur Strecke bringen, sondern andere körperliche Ungereimtheiten.

*"Das Leben ist wie ein Theaterstück. Zuerst spielt man die Hauptrolle, daraufhin eine Nebenrolle, dann souffliert man den anderen, und schließlich sieht man zu, wie der Vorhang fällt"*
(Winston Spencer Churchill)

Gruß Harald

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Zu dem THema: Schwindel, möcjte ich gern den aktuellen Bericht beisteuern:

*04.08.2013 18:26 Uhr von Sebastian Meyer Quelle: Der Tagesspiegel
*

_Das längere Zitat aus dem Tagesspiegel wurde aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen aus diesem Beitrag gelöscht._

Lieber Harald! :-)

NS: Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kenne ich das Problem, es trat plötzlich und vermittelt auf. Geräusche im Ohr, Übelkeit, ewig hat sich alles gedreht. Dazu kam, das mir mein geliebtes Bett geradezu zum größten Feind wurde, weil ich sobald ich lag, die Übelkeit um so schlimmer wurde, die Welt sich noch mehr drehte und dazu übergegangen bin, sitzend auf der Erde an mein Bett gelehnt zu schlafen. Auch wenn ich keinen Arzt aufgesucht habe und diese Erfahrung sehr unangenehm war, kann ich sagen, dass der Auslöser bei mir im linken Ohr lag. Bei dir aber kann es natürlich auch ganz andere Ursachen haben, was abgeklärt werden sollte. Zumindest rate ich zu einem Besuch beim HNO-Arzt.

Liebe Grüße
Gerda

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Gerda,

*dieser Bericht* enthält zahlreiche Passagen, in denen ich geschildert habe, was alles unternommen wurde, um diese Schwindelprobleme beherrschbar zu machen bzw. die Ursachen hierfür herauszufiltern.

Nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte aber, dass ich im Säuglingsalter wegen einer Mittelohrentzündung auf dem linken Ohr die Hörfähigkeit total verlor. Auch das Gleichgewichtsgefühl ist hierdurch ziemlich abhanden gekommen, was sich z.B. dadurch bemerkbar gemacht hat, dass ich im späteren Leben beim Schnorcheln immer einen Linksdrall hatte, im Wasser also ein wenig die Orientierung einbüßte. Meine Frau wunderte sich dann meist, wenn ich plötzlich an ganz anderen Stellen wieder im Wasser auftauchte, als dort wo sie mich vermutete. 

Nach meiner heutigen Einschätzung hat mein häufiger Schwankschwindel und auch der nur gelegentlich auftretende Drehschwindel mehrere auslösende Ursachen. Nur weiß man nie, wann was war. Das mit dem HWS-Syndrom stand schon im Jahre 2003 bei der erstmals einsetzenden Schwindelattacke auf dem Überprüfungsplan. Zu niedriger Blutdruck und Taubheitsgefühle wegen mangelnder Durchblutung in beiden Händen und manchmal auch im ganzen linken Arm erzeugten zumindest hektische Aktivitäten, die zur zusätzlichen psychischen Belastung führten. Trotzdem ist es mir immer wieder gelungen, abzuschalten, und ich hatte auch selten Einschlafstörungen. Nur heute geht es mir, wie von Dir, liebe Gerda, beschrieben; ich finde keine Ruhe bei dem Gedanken an das Aufwachen mit eben diesem leider jetzt vermehrt auftretenden Drehschwindel. Habe jetzt heiße, sonst nie transpirierende Hände und kalten Schweiß auf der Stirn. Man könnte in Panik geraten. Deshalb sitze ich nun am PC und schreibe, um mich abzulenken. Um diese Zeit habe ich sonst schon 2 Stunden Tiefschlaf hinter mir. 

Ich habe diesen Thread in die Plauderecke eingestellt, damit er möglichst nur die geringste Anzahl von Lesern tangiert. Vielen Dank, liebe Gerda, dass Du mich ein wenig ablenken und aufmuntern konntest. 

*"Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist eine Methode, von falschen Prämissen durch unsinnige Überlegungen zu brauchbaren Schlüssen zu gelangen"*
(Joseph A. Schumpeter)

Gute Nacht und Gruß Harald.

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber Harald! :-)

  *lächel* - Na gut, wenn ich dich wenigstens ein wenig aufmuntern und ablenken konnte, dann habe ich doch zumindest schon mal, ein „minimales – gutes Werk getan“  

  Zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen: Ich habe lediglich auf deinen letzten Beitrag reagiert, ohne all dem was da noch davor an Beiträgen geschrieben steht. 
  Entschuldige bitte meinen *Fauxpas*! Halt ein fataler von mir, Lesefaul gewesen zu sein.
  Sorry, - das das der Krümel sich gemeldet hat, obwohl Niemand "Kuchen" gerufen hat.


  Mir kamen halt die geschilderten  Symptome bekannt vor, weil von mir selbst durchlebt, über Wochen hinweg. Was mir am meisten geholfen hat, war viel Ruhe, immer wieder versuchen zu schlafen und vor allem allen Stress von mir fernzuhalten. 

  Ein Arm, der mit Taubheit durchzogen ist, ist ebenfalls eine Erfahrung die ich sogar schon zweimal hinter mir habe. Der linke Arm war taub bis in die Fingerkuppen. Ein sehr unangenehmes Gefühl, wenn da Etwas an einem rum baumelt, nicht tut was es soll und sich anstellt, als wenn es nicht zu einem gehört. Ich bin von Arzt zu Arzt gerannt, aber die konnten es sich und mir nicht erklären nach erfolgten diversen Untersuchungen, woher es kommt. Woher sollte ich es denn wissen als Laie? Irgendwann war es wieder weg und alles normal, bis heute.

  Psychischer Stress ist oft eben auch ein Faktor der macht, dass der Körper mit manchen Unbilden reagiert. Manche sind auffindbare, manche eben nicht. Manches was uns quält, kommt und geht nach einer Weile wieder, auf gleiche wundersame Weise wie es kam.

  Du kannst nur Gewissheit finden woran dein Übel liegt, wenn du es durch verschiedene Fachärzte abklären lässt. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden viel, viel Glück auf diesem Weg. Möge sich baldigst ein Arzt finden, der die Ursache findet und dich von dem Störenfried befreit.

  Die Daumen drückend und hoffend für dich auf einen guten Ausgang,
  ziehe ich mich wieder in meine Schweigeecke zurück.

  Schönes Wochenende,
  lieben Gruß

  Gerda

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Gerda,

weil meine Frau in unserem Haus einige Verschoenerungen eingeplant hatte, empfahl sie mir, waehrend dieser Zeit eine kleine Auszeit zu nehmen. Mag sein, dass die Anspannung am fruehen Morgen erneut von einer Schwindelattacke heimgesucht zu werden, mir eine schlaflose Nacht zuteil werden liess. Inzwischen habe ich aber ohne nennenswerte Probleme schon einige Tage in Liberec, vor dem 2. Weltkrieg Reichenberg, verbringen koennen. Ich geniesse die Natur, die bedaechtigen, also langsamen Wanderungen in die Hoehen. Hab ein weiteres Mal Dank fuer Deine hilfreichen Schilderungen.  

* Auch aus Steinen, die einem in den Weg gelegt werden, kann man Schönes bauen.
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruss Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Polyneuropathie
*
Dieser Thread steht bzw. stand unter der Prämisse Polyneuropathie. Die mir empfohlene physiotherapeutische Behandlung meiner Halswirbelsäule hat möglicherweise nun doch dazu beigetragen, dass ich seit meiner Rückkehr aus Liberec von Schwindelattacken verschont geblieben bin. Auch die lästigen Probleme mit den dicken unteren Extremitäten haben sich dank regelmässigem Konsum von Venostasin = Rosskastaniensamen Trockenextrakt inzwischen relativiert. Das Ameisenkribbeln an den Fußsohlen trat in letzter Zeit nicht mehr auf, obwohl ich Alphaliponsäure seit Anfang des Jahres abgesetzt habe. An gelegentliche Taubheitsgefühle besonders in Händen und teilweise auch in den Armen sowie hin und wieder als heiß empfundene Füsse habe ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt resp. mich damit abgefunden. Die das wohl auslösende Polyneuropathie = PNP verliert mangels effektiver Behandlungsmöglichkeiten bzw. überhaupt einer klaren ärztlichen Befundung bzw. Aussage - alle Befunde endeten mit dem Schlußsatz "PNP unklarer Genese" - nunmehr die bislang von mir bevorzugte vorrangige Erklärung im Hinblick auf meine geschilderten früheren und aktuellen Probleme parallel zu PCa-Befindlichkeiten. Da ich weder Diabetiker bin und trotz regelmäßigem Rotweingenuß mich auch nicht als Alkoholiker fühle, scheint die Diagnose Polyneuropathie für mich möglicherweise überhaupt nicht zuzutreffen.

Für interessierte Leser habe ich *diesen eher für Ärzte* gedachten Link dennoch ausgegraben.

Auch der von Gerda begonnene Artikel, der wegen copyright gekürzt werden musste, ist nun *hier noch vollständig nachzulesen.   
*
*"Die Hoffnung aufgeben bedeutet, nach der Gegenwart auch die Zukunft preisgeben"*
(Pearl S. Buck) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Infotag zu Gefäßerkrankungen*

Am Samstag, 12. Oktober, findet zum neunten Mal ein bundesweiter Informationstag zu Gefäßerkrankungen statt.  Das Klinikum Ludwigshafen lädt an diesem Tag von 10 bis 12 Uhr zu einer Vortragsreihe in den Hörsaal ein. Experten aus Medizin und Pflege starten nach einer kurzen Begrüßung mit ihren Themen. Auftakt ist um kurz nach 10 Uhr "Gefäßdarstellung und Gefäßbehandlung ohne Skalpell und Narkose". Danach steht die: "Operative Behandlung der perhipheren Verschlusskrankheit" im Mittelpunkt (10.25 Uhr) sowie der "Stellenwert der Carotis-PTA" (11.00 Uhr) und zum Abschluss die "Pflege von Wunden bei arteriellen Durchblutungsstörungen" (11.20 Uhr) Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos. Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.

Ergänzend wurde heute in der Presse einmal mehr über eine Apotheke auf die Aktionstage zur Hochtontherapie hingewiesen. Es würde sich um eine Alternative zur Behandlung von Polyneuropathie handeln, indem per Hochton eine elektrische Muskelstimulation erzielt würde. Das Wirkprinzip der Hochtontherapie beruhe auf dem gezielten Einsatz von Bioelektrizität und Biochemie, was zu einer stark erhöhten Stoffwechselförderung und nachweislich entscheidend zur Zellregeneration beiträgt. Ich will nicht verhehlen, dass ich dieser Sache sehr kritisch gegenüberstehe, um nicht zu sagen, sie eher für Humbug halte. Wer hat damit Erfahrungen und kann hier über Ergebnisse berichten?

P.S.: Die Vorträge höre ich mir angesichts meiner weiter oben beschriebenen gelegentlichen Probleme aber an.

*"Ein guter Einfall ist wie ein Hahn am Morgen. Gleich krähen andere Hähne mit"*
(Karl Heinrich Waggerl)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Harald!
Ich habe 3 Serien a 10 Sitzungen absolviert - ohne jeglichen erkennbaren Erfolg.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut,

hab Dank für Deine Info, die mir meine Skepsis bestätigt. Die erwähnte Apotheke wirbt mit der Überschrift "Testen Sie 4 Wochen kostenlos das Patientengerät HiToP 191 bequem zuhause. Man möchte also diese Geräte verkaufen und schreibt dann auch ziemlich lapidar: "Bei Erfolg können Sie das Gerät dann selbstverständlich erwerben". Vereinbaren Sie einen Beratungstermin." Weitere Info lt. Apotheke www.schmerz-med.de

Bei einem ziemlich umständlichen, soeben stattgefundenen Telefongespräch, bei dem ich der Apothekerin buchstäblich die Würmer aus der Nase ziehen mußte, weil sie immer wieder mit langatmigen Erklärungen zu diesem Wunderding ablenkte, erfuhr ich schließlich, dass man das Gerät nach 4 Wochen kostenlosem Probelauf, wenn Erfolg vermutet, für monatlich 169  mieten kann. Es ist aber dann bei Mietvertragsabschluß ein Rücktritt erst nach 11 Monaten möglich. Man könnte das Gerät aber auch bei Zahlung von  1690 sofort erwerben. Die Werbewoche läuft vom 14. bis 19. Oktober 2013, die Vorführdame von der Herstellerfirma wäre auch schon am Montag im Hause. 

Der von mir in einem anderen Thread erwähnte ominöse Orthopäde wollte mir auch schon diese Hochtonkiste schmackhaft machen. Das ganze übertriebene Drumherum hat mich schon damals stutzig gemacht.

*"Die Weisheit des Alters kann uns nicht ersetzen, was wir an Jugendtorheiten versäumt haben"*
(Bertrand Russel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Infos zu Gefäßerkrankungen
*
Die vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen durchgeführte Veranstaltung war gut besucht. Überwiegend älteres Publikum beiderlei Geschlechts. Und in der Tat wurde man gut und vor allem sehr sachlich aufgeklärt, soll heißen, es war keine der häufigen Bangemachaktionen. Bei einem anschließenden Rundgang zu den diversen Untersuchungsgeräten konnte man erschöpfend auch die jeweilige Funktion life erleben.

Ich hatte mir keine Notizen gemacht. Der Vollständigkeit halber und zur Abrundung nachfolgend ein paar Links:

http://www.radiologie-dus.de/pdf_dat...graphie%29.pdf

http://radiologie-uni-frankfurt.de/c...raphie_ger.pdf

http://www.idir.uniklinikum-jena.de/...iographie.html

http://www.ccb.de/herzkatheterlabore...-untersuchung/

http://www.niels-stensen-kliniken.de...rotis-pta.html

http://www.dr-bull.at/diseases_vascular_carotis.htm

Auf dem Rückweg stattete ich auch der Abendakademie in Mannheim, wo eine Veranstaltung unter dem Motto "Gesundheitstag" dem Publikum die Möglichkeit zu einigen kostenlosen Tests bot, einen Besuch ab. Hierbei erfuhr ich erneut, dass ich kein Diabetiker bin, der Blutdruck fast im Idealbereich war, der BMI bei 29.2 ist, Cholesterin bei 223, die reine Körpermasse 29.9 % beträgt und, was für mich zum Thema "carotis-pta Untersuchung" mehr als erfreulich war, dass beide Halschlagadern völlig  frei von irgendwelchen Kalkablagerungen waren. Beidseits absolut klare Durchsicht. Also zunächst hierzu Entwarnung.

*"Die Heiterkeit und der Lebensmut unserer Jugend beruht zum Teil darauf, dass wir bergaufgehend den Tod nicht sehen, weil der am Fuß der anderen Seite des Berges liegt"*
(Arthur Schopenhauer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

* Erneute Abklärung von Durchblutungsstörungen
*
Die bei den Vorträgen im Klinikum Ludwigshafen erläuterte Ultraschall-Doppler-Methode war Anlaß für mich, diese Möglichkeit für mich zu nutzen. Sie ermöglicht die genaue, objektive Erfassung des Ausmaßes der Durchblutungsstörungen. Mit Hilfe einer Blutdruckmanschette und einer Dopplersonde wird der Blutdruck an beiden Fußknöcheln und Oberarmen ermittelt und das Verhältnis des Blutdruckes an Bein und Arm (Knöchel-Arm-Index, Englisch: "ankle-brachial-index" = ABI) bestimmt. Zur Berechnung des ABI wird der obere Blutdruckwert (systolischer Wert) am Knöchel durch den oberen Blutdruckwert (systolischer Wert) am Arm geteilt. Bei gesunden Gefäßen sind die Werte an Arm und Bein annähernd gleich und liegen etwa bei 1.0. Werte kleiner als 0.9 weisen auf eine Durchblutungsstörung der Beine hin. Je niedriger der ABI ist, umso ausgeprägter ist die Durchblutungsstörung und umso stärker sind die Beschwerden. Nachfolgend die für mich ermittelten Details:

29.10.2013   Ambulante Untersuchung im Gefäßzentrum des Klinikums Ludwigshafen
                      bei Dr. med. C. Kühner  Chefarzt Chirurgische Klinik B

Diagnosen:   pAVK Stadium I
                      Ausschluß Popliteaaneurysma
                       Chronisch venöse Insuffizienz li. mit inkompletter Stammvarikosis VSM


Anamnese:
Herr H. stellte sich vor mit rez. auftretender Schwellneigung und Schweregefühl, insbesondere im li. Bein. Bei der klinischen Untersuchung zeigt sich eine Hyperpimentierung im Bereich des li. Innenknöchels. Hier hat vor 60 Jahren im Rahmen eines Motorradunfalls eine Verbrennung am Auspuff stattgefunden. Die Hyperpigmentierung ist seither unverändert. Ebenfalls besteht seit 40 Jahren eine Unterschenkelvarikosis am li. Bein.
Die Femoral- Popliteal- und Fußpulse bds. Sind kräftig zu tasten. Insbesondere der re. Poplitealpuls erscheint verbreitert.


                                                                                                                 Rechts                                       Links
A. femoralis                                                                                  +                                                     +
A. poplitea                                                                                      +                                                     +
A. tibialis anterior                                              +/160                                       +/160
A. tibialis posterior                                                            +/200               +/180

In der Duplexsonographie stellt sich die A. femoralis communis triphasisch mit einem Fluss von 95 cm/sec re und 113 cm/sec. Li dar. Die A. poplitea ist re.- seitig mit einem Durchmesser von 11 mm gerade noch normkalibrig. Li. seitig findet sich ein Durchmesser von 8 mm. Thrombotische Auflagerungen finden sich nicht.
Auf die Duplexsonographie der Carotis wird verzichtet, bei vorausgegangener unauff. Untersuchung in der Duplexsonographie des epifaszialen Venensystems findet sich distal der Crosse ein deutlicher Kalibersprung mit einer Perforanvene aus dem tiefen Venensystem. Bis zum prox. Unterschenkel besteht eine deutliche Kalibererweiterung aus der auch das Konvolut am medialen Unterschenkel gespeist wird. Die VSM im Verlauf des Unterschenkels stellt sich wieder normkalibrig dar. Sonstige Perforansinsuffizienzen finden sich nicht.
In der Zusammenschau der Befunde besteht eine inkomplette Stammvarikosis der VSM li. mit abhängiger Rankenvarikosis. Ich empfehle das Tragen von Kompressionsstrümpfen der Klasse I. In der Vergangenheit war das Tragen von Kompressionsstrümpfen der Klasse II schmerzbedingt nicht möglich. Prinzipiell kann auch hier eine operative Sanierung des Varizenleidens erfolgen.

Ich habe in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass dieses Varizenproblem schon seit rund 40 Jahren, allerdings mit ansteigender Tendenz, besteht und ich mittlerweile 80 Jahre alt damit geworden bin, auf eine operative Sanierung verzichtet. Die lästigen Kompressionsstrümpfe werde ich mir aber nun wohl doch antun.

*"Schlägt dir die Hoffnung fehl, nie fehle dir das Hoffen! Ein Tor ist zugetan, doch tausend sind noch offen"*
(Friedrich Rückert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Kompressionsstrümpfe - nein!!*

Inzwischen sind wieder einige Wochen verstrichen, in denen ich sogar zusammen mit meiner Frau die langen Strände vor Agadir über mehr als 10 Tage relativ problemlos barfuß ablaufen konnte. Aber urplötzlich, also aus heiterem Himmtel, hat es mich heute wieder brutal erwischt. Der Kopf wollte beim Aufstehen nicht hoch und die Beine hatten Mühe den Körper aufrecht zu halten. Es bestand totale Sturzgefahr, wie es Helmut Illini an anderer Stelle einmal anklingen ließ. Müßig nun die ganze Litanei des Warum oder des Woher zu durchforsten, denn es gibt wohl keine Ursachenforschung mehr, die ich nicht hierfür schon veranlasst habe.  Man fühlt sich einfach hoffnungslos hilflos. Blutdruck abends zuvor um 19.25 Uhr: 115/55/79 und heute früh  um 8.05 Uhr 170/50/62. Es bedurfte enormer Konzentration und Willensstärke, um mich in kleinen, vorsichtigen Schritten von der Schlafstatt nach oben zum Blutdruckmessen hin zu bewegen. Im Laufe des Tages konnte ich zwar den Laufrhythmus etwas stabilisieren, aber von zuverlässiger Standfestigkeit kann immer noch keine Rede sein. Morgen früh geht es über die Feiertage in ein Berghotel, das schon jede Menge Schnee bestätigt hat. Erstmals werde ich wohl meiner Frau prophylaktisch das Steuer am PKW überlassen, wenn sich bis morgen früh nichts gravierend bei mir verbessert. Wenn ich doch nur eine klitzekleine standfeste, soll heißen, zuverlässige Erklärung dafür hätte, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, um erneut so herumtrudeln zu müssen.

Rastaman schrieb in einem Parallelthread:




> Ich erinnere mich an eine Befragung von Orthopäden, die ergab, daß sie ca. 90% der Bandscheiben-OPs, die sie täglich machen, niemals an sich selber machen lassen würden.


@ Rastaman

Nachdem der Hausarzt meiner Frau seit ein paar Wochen auch mein Hausarzt ist - seit 2000 hatte ich keinen mehr - bekam ich von diesem auf meinen provokativen Hinweis, niemals Stützstrümpfe tragen zu wollen, die ehrliche Antwort, dass er auch keine tragen wollen würde. Das Rezept dafür ist nun auf erklärliche Weise abhanden gekommen. 

*"Der Adam muß ein Schwabe gewesen sein - mit einem anderen hätten sie das nicht machen können"*
(Willy Reichert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Kompressionsstrümpfe - nein!!*
> 
> Wenn ich doch nur eine klitzekleine standfeste, soll heißen, zuverlässige Erklärung dafür hätte, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, um erneut so herumtrudeln zu müssen.


Tja, ich dreh mich seit Tagen zwischen Bad, Bett und kurz mal Küche,
friere oder hab grad eine Wallung und mühe mich gegen Brechreiz.
Zur gestrigen Mittwoch-Wanderung, ansonsten mein Jour-fixe, habe 
ich 0... mit einem guten Freund geschickt.
Der Grund? Keine Ahnung, einfach Schwäche, einfach Müdigkeit ...




> Nachdem der Hausarzt meiner Frau ... bekam ich von diesem auf meinen provokativen Hinweis, niemals Stützstrümpfe tragen zu wollen, die ehrliche Antwort, dass er auch keine tragen wollen würde. Das Rezept dafür ist nun auf erklärliche Weise abhanden gekommen.


NIEMALS Stützstrümpfe?
Ich möchte auch keine Stützstrümpfe tragen, war aber schon heilfroh, dass es 
diese unappetitlichen, juckenden Gummigewebeschläuche gibt. 
Habe sie dann selbstverständlich im erstmöglichen Moment zur Seite gelegt.

Aber was soll man dazu sagen? NIEMALS?: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3968#post73968
oder eben DOCH?

Ich wünsche Sandras Vater, dass er die Dinger bald wieder loskriegt ...
Nur wie?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,




> Tja, ich dreh mich seit Tagen zwischen Bad, Bett und kurz mal Küche,
> friere oder hab grad eine Wallung und mühe mich gegen Brechreiz.


das liest sich aber weniger gut. Vielleicht solltest aber trotz dieser ärgerlichen Phase versuchen, frische Luft zu tanken und viel Wasser trinken, auch wenn Du keinen Durst verspürst.  Obwohl ich gestern zusätzlich Kopfweh hatte, was bei mir so gut wie nie vorkommt, bin ich außer Haus gegangen, und die zwar nur geringe Lauferei hat den Kreislauf stabilisiert. Ich habe die Nacht nur liegend auf dem linken  Ohr verbracht; also das Ohr, was seit Babyzeiten ohne Funktion ist. Möglicherweise besteht da doch ein Zusammenhang mit dem urplötzlich eintretenden Drehschwindel, denn um 5.42 Uhr konnte ich problemlos in die Stehaufmännchenlage kommen. Trotzdem wird nun heute meine Frau unser Fahrzeug lenken. 

Dir wünsche ich umgehende Verbesserung Deiner aktuellen Verfassung, besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch zusammen mit O...
in das Neue Jahr.

*"Wenn der Junge wüsste und der Alte könnte, gäbe es nichts, was nicht vollbracht würde"*
(Sprichwort aus Italien)

Gruß Harald

----------


## spertel

Hallo Konrad

Von Übelkeit und Brechreiz war bei Dir schon öfter zu lesen.

Schon mal mit Ingwer probiert ?

Dies soll Signalwege blockieren, die möglicherweise Auslöser dieser unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen sind.

Es schmeckt zwar gräßlich, ist aber günstig, überall erhältlich und sicher auch nicht schädlich; vielleicht ist das mal einen Versuch wert.

Bleib´stark und frohe Weihnachten.......

Reinhard

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Reinhard, für diesen Tipp.

Ingwer kenn ich!,
und hab ich schon öfter mit Erfolg gegen die Seekrankheit eingesetzt.
Das Aufstossen dieser Wurzel ist wirklich wenig angenehm, aber
wenn es auch gegen dieses AHT-Erbrechen hülfe, wäre das toll.

Ich werde mir eine Ingwerwurzel besorgen, diese in feine Scheiben
schneiden, trocknen und daraus Tee kochen. Das half auf See besser,
als die teuren Ingwerpräparate aus der Apotheke.

Was mir Sorge bereitet:
Erbrechen muss ich stets dann, wenn der Magen keinerlei Säure bildet.
Auch kleinste Mengen Getränk kommen dann wieder raus. Kommt 
die Säure zurück, ist alles wieder bestens, wie gerade jetzt nach 
unserem Sonnwend-Festessen.
Diesen "Flip-Flop"-Effekt konnte mir noch niemand erklären.

Carpe diem, auch an den Festtagen!
Hvielemi ...

... der frohlockt, weil sein PSA auch diesmal wieder konstant geblieben ist,
und zwar auf sehr tiefem Niveau: 0.05 ng/ml
Da nimmt man gelegentliches Kotzen in Kauf. 
Noch besser, wenn es mit der Ingwerwurzel klappte.


@Harald
Ich nehme an, ihr seid unbeschadet von Schnee und Eis in den Bergen
angekommen? Hier, auf knapp 1'000m war es den ganzen Tag mild,
grau und feucht. Kein ideales Urlaubswetter zwar, aber nicht so schlecht
zum Reisen mit dem Auto.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

mein Frau hat uns gestern ohne jeden Stau in 4 1/2 Stunden in die Berge im Raum Kössen gefahren. Der viele Schnee der letzten Woche ist zwar ziemlich abgetaut, reicht aber noch, um auf dem Fußweg nach Reit im Winkl noch darin herumzutappen. Büschen mehr wäre besser, soll aber erst nächste Woche wieder möglich sein. Meine Frau schwört auch auf Ingwer bei Magenproblemen. Ich wünsche auch Dir viel Erfolg mit dieser Prozedur.

*"Denke  lieber an das, was du hast, als an das, was dir fehlt! Suche von den  Dingen, die du hast, die besten aus und bedenke dann, wie eifrig du nach  ihnen gesucht haben würdest, wenn du sie nicht hättest"*
(Marc Aurel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Harald,

die  S u c h e  nach den Dingen, die wir gern hätten, ist doch das Spannende. Sind sie gefunden, ist die Spannung weg und der Spaß oft auch.

Frohe Feiertage in alle Höhenlagen und an alle Forumsmitglieder und ihre Angehörigen, Pfleger und Ärzte.

Knut

@Konrad
Frischer Ingwer im Tee ist auch nicht zu verachten, wärmt gut von innen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Konrad,

deine Schilderung habe ich gelesen. 




> Was mir Sorge bereitet:Erbrechen muss ich stets dann, wenn der Magen keinerlei Säure bildet.
> Auch kleinste Mengen Getränk kommen dann wieder raus. Kommt 
> die Säure zurück, ist alles wieder bestens, wie gerade jetzt nach 
> unserem Sonnwend-Festessen.
> Diesen "Flip-Flop"-Effekt konnte mir noch niemand erklären.


Ich denke dabei  an einen *Zwerchfellbruch* besonderer Art. Bei einem Zwechfellbruch "bricht" ein Teil des Magens durch das Zwerchfell. Meistens zunächst ganz harmlos, später aber sehr beschwerlich - mit Nebenwirkungen, wie zum Beispiel Blutarmut. 

Wikipedia hat eine schöne Erklärung, deshalb zitiere ich: hier




> Paraösophageale Hiatushernie. Die paraösophageale Hiatushernie (siehe Abbildung, Buchstabe D) zeichnet sich aus durch die anatomisch korrekte Lage des unteren Ösophagussphinkters (Schließmuskel der Speiseröhre) und dessen uneingeschränkte Funktion. Ein Teil des Magens schiebt sich jedoch von unten in den Brustraum. In der äußersten Form dieser Hiatushernie kann auch der ganze Magen oberhalb des Zwerchfells liegen (Upside-Down-Magen). Im klinischen Verlauf beginnt die paraösophageale Hiatushernie mit einem asymptomatischen Stadium. Es folgt das unkomplizierte Stadium, mit Aufstoßen und Druckgefühl in der Herzgegend. Diese Symptome treten vor allem nach der Nahrungsaufnahme auf. Danach kommt es zum Komplikationsstadium mit Passagestörungen, Inkarzerationen, Geschwüren und Blutarmut infolge chronischer Blutungen.
> Weiter gibt es noch verschiedene Formen gemischter Hernien. Überhaupt wird die Bildung von Hiatushernien begünstigt durch Bewegungsmangel und Übergewicht.


Behandlung:




> Das Sodbrennen wird häufig durch Protonenpumpenhemmer medikamentös bekämpft. Die verschiedenen Formen dieser Hernie kann man heilend (kurativ) operativ behandeln. Die Operationen erfolgen nach zwei Methodenprinzipien:die (partielle oder vollständige) Fundoplikatio, die Bildung einer Magenmanschette um den Mageneingang herum. Relativ risiko- und komplikationsarm erfolgt sie minimal-invasiv als laparoskopische Fundoplicatio.
> 
> Die Gastropexie. Sie besteht in einer Verlagerung des Magens in eine normale Stellung (Reposition) und Anheftung (Fixation) des Magens an die vordere Bauchwand.
> Unter Umständen werden beide Operationsprinzipien zugleich angewendet.


Untersucht wird natürlich mit einer Magenspiegelung (Gastroskopie), ergänzend Röntgen Magen-Brei-Schluck, Druckmessung und pH-Messung.

Die Säuremessung und Druckmessung zeigen eine Fehlfunktion des Verschlussmechanismus am Mageneingang. 
Wenn das Ventil am Ende der Speiseröhre zum Magen hin nicht mehr abdichtet, kommt es im Liegen, Sitzen und beim Bücken zum Rückfluss von Magensäure in den Schlund. Der Schlund=Oesophagus hat eine "jungfräulichzarte" Schleimhaut (Zitat meines ersten Anatomielehrers Prof. Ferner) im Gegensatz zum Magen, der ja die Säure produziert und somit  i m m e r  - solange kein Geschwür vorliegt - völlig unempfindlich ist. 


Gerne gebe ich dir weitere Infos.

Winfried

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Winfried, Harald, Reinhard, Hvielemie @all,

@ Winfried, danke für die erklärenden Worte. Immer wieder gut, auch einen medizinisch, fachkundigen unter uns zu wissen.

@Reinhard, guter Hinweis zu Ingwer, denn die Wirkung ist auch in Studien nachgewiesen ( Übelkeit )
Hier der Link komplett, etwas Mittig im Link.

http://www.skg-ev.de/tl_files/images...DF/huebner.pdf

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich denke dabei  an einen *Zwerchfellbruch* besonderer Art. Bei einem Zwechfellbruch "bricht" ein Teil des Magens durch das Zwerchfell. Meistens zunächst ganz harmlos, später aber sehr beschwerlich - mit Nebenwirkungen, wie zum Beispiel Blutarmut.


Autsch, das klingt aber gar nicht gut.
Ich werde dieses Phänomen mal näher untersuchen müssen.

Was seltsam ist: Das Erbrochene ist NIE sauer und die Verdauung
läuft ruhig weiter, einfach im Volumen begrenzt.
Kommen die Getränke und Speisen überhaupt im Magen an,
oder staut sich das am unteren Ende der Speiseröhre?

Danke, Winfried, für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft und Hilfe!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Winfried,

ja mit dem Ösophagus laboriere ich hin und wieder in der Rückenlage vor dem Einschlafen auch herum. Nächtliches beträchtliches Wassertrinken hilft schon manchmal dabei. Medikamentös gehe ich das ungern an, obwohl im Extremfall dafür etwas in der kleinen Hausapotheke bevorratet ist. Vielen Dank aber für die Hinweise zum Zwerchfellbruch, was mir natürlich auch nicht so gut gefallen würde, wenn es denn der Fall werden würde.

@Konrad,

seit heute früh trinke ich nun auch Ingwertee in unserem Berghotel, nachdem das hier für so wirkungsvoll befundet wird. Soll ja sogar die Immunaktivitäten in Gang setzen. Ich wünsche Dir möglichst rasch, wieder frohlocken zu können, was ja beim PSA-Wert schon Anlaß dazu gegeben hat.

*"Das ganze Leben ist ein ewiges Wiederanfangen"*
(Hugo von Hofmannsthal)




Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

das tut mir nun leid, dass ich offenbar zu Verunsicherung Anlass gegeben habe. Darum eine kurze Darstellung.

Zwerchfellbruch = Hiatushernie, keine Panik!

Fragen zur Klärung
1. Magenspiegelung?
2. Bauchsonographie
3. Tabletten z.B. Pantoprazol?

Zu den Beschwerden
- Aufstoßen muss keinesfalls "sauer" sein
- aus der Chemie wissen wir, Basen sind alkalisch 
- Erbrechen ist physikalisch mit einer enormen Drucksteigerung verbunden, so dass Speisereste wieder rückwärts transportiert werden (Rumination, Regurgitation).

Also die Speisen haben den Übergang von Speiseröhre zum Magen passiert und gelangen zurück, wenn der Ventilmechanismus gestört ist.

Die Speiseröhre tritt wie ein Rohr durch das Zwerchfell, das ist eine Muskelplatte, die den Brustraum abtrennt zum Bauchraum. Der zum Durchtritt vorhandene Schlitz im Zwerchfell kann aus verschiedenen Gründen ausgedehnt oder zu weit werden. Damit wird die zum "Abklemmen" notwendige Kraft nicht mehr erreicht und - ich vergleiche es immer mit der liegenden Weinflasche im Regal - der Mageninhalt läuft zurück.

Man erklärt es auch mit dem "Gleiten" der Ventilebene und spricht von einer axialen Gleithernie.

Im Grunde ist der Begriff "Bruch" falsch, es bricht nicht durch, sondern die Manschette ist zu locker, um das untere Ende der Speiseröhre abzudichten.

Man spürt es als "Sodbrennen", wenn die Magensäure "unverdünnt" zurückläuft. Das kennt nun jedermann nach z.B. opulentem Mahl, nach Süßigkeiten, unter Stress oder in gebückte Körperhaltung.

Unter diesen Bedingungen kann sich eine Entzündung in der Speiseröhre (Ösophagitis) entwickeln. Eine akute Ösophagitis kann gut und rasch behandelt werden mit sogenannten Antacida vom Typ Protonenblocker (Substanz Pantoprazol).

Abhilfe schafft das Vermeiden opulenter Mahlzeiten, besser kleine Portionen. Schlafen mit leicht erhöhtem Oberkörper (Ziegelstein unter den Kopfteil des Bettgestells, so dass eine "schiefe Ebene" entsteht).

Es gibt k e i n e allgemein gültige Diät. Es ist sogar Unfug, von einer Magendiät zu reden. Jeder Organismus reagiert different auf verschiedene Speisen. Naturgemäss aber gilt Meiden von Pfeffer, scharfen Gewürzen, blähenden Kohlsorten etc. Häufig sind sogenannte Magentees kontraproduktiv, zum Beispiel Pfefferminztee, Kamillentee.

Hilfreich ist eine Protokollierung über 2-3 Wochen.


Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hilfreich ist eine Protokollierung über 2-3 Wochen.


Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für Deine hilfreichen beruhigenden Erläuterungen und den Vorschlag für eine Protokollierung. Das werde ich machen. Pantoprazol ist das Medikament, was bevorratet ist.

*"Unsere Hauptaufgabe ist nicht, zu erkennen, was unklar in weiter Entfernung liegt, sondern zu tun, was klar vor uns liegt"
*(Thomas Carlyle)


Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> während mich gestern und auch heute wieder einmal der Drehschwindel beim Aufstehen und der ganztägige Schwankschwindel begleitete.
> 
> Du siehst, jeder hat sein Scherflein zu tragen.


Das war gestern und heute um 1.58 Uhr hat's mich dann mal richtig rücklings hingeworfen. Schließlich auf dem rechten Ohr liegend und eingeschlafen, wollte ich mich wohl zu rasch nach dem Hochheben des Kopfes aufrichten. Ich versuchte nach vorn zu tappen und wurde nach 2 Schritten chancenlos nach hinten gerissen. Mit dem rechten Handballen zertrümmerte ich im Fallen eine dicke Onyx-Tischplatte. Das war zwar sehr schmerzhaft und ist es noch. Aber außer einer aufgeplatzten Haut an der Hand und einem Hämatom am hinteren rechten Oberarm, wohl ausgelöst von der Bettkante, und einer kleineren Druckstelle auf der rechten oberen Körperseite geht es mir wieder einigermaßen, obwohl weiterhin vom 
Schwankschwindel begleitet. 

Es muß ein Zusammenhang mit einem Muskel auf der rechten Halsseite bestehen, der sich auch gelegentlich beim Gähnen schon mal sekundenlang krampfartig zusammengezogen hat. 

Da die seit mehr als 10 Jahren veranlassten Untersuchungen zur Auffindung der Schwindelursachen bislang keine Ergebnisse gebracht haben, starte ich nun einen neuen Versuch, um das von mir vermutete Areal im Mannheimer Klinikum auf Ungereimtheiten abklären zu lassen.

*"Das Einzige was noch schwieriger ist, als ein geordnetes Leben zu führen: es nicht anderen aufzuzwingen"*
(Marcel Proust)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Harald,

ich habe mal in einer Reportage über "seltsame Diagnosen" (oder so ähnlich) einen Fall gesehen, bei dem der Patient immer bei einer ganz bestimmten Kopfhaltung schwindelig oder sogar ohnmächtig wurde. Hier drückte ein kleiner Knochenvorsprung ein Blutgefäß für die Hirnversorgung ab....wenn ihr aber schon 10 Jahre sucht, wird man daran wohl auch schon gedacht haben ?

Mir ist diese Sache deshalb in Erinnerung, weil meine Frau nur wenige Wochen, nachdem wir diese Reportage gesehen haben, einen ganz ähnlich gelagerten Fall in ihrer Praxis hatte....

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Harald,

auch schon mal ein Morbus Menière in Betracht gezogen worden? Also ein Problem mit dem Innenohr? Hast du mal die Arteria Carotis checken lassen? Evtl. verursacht die eine Synkope (Karrotissinussyndrom) bei externer Reizung?

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Uwe, hallo Tom,

vorab vielen Dank für Eure durchaus hilfreichen Hinweise. Dass ein Blutgefäß durch irgend etwas abgedrückt wird und die Hirnversorgung beeinträchtigt, ist für mich nachvollziehbar, scheint aber wohl hoffentlich eher nicht der Fall zu sein. Für einen vermuteten oder angenommenen Morbus Menière fehlen bislang die typischen Nebenwirkungen. Die Arteria Carotis besteht ja aus 3 Schlagadern. Unlängst wurden 2 dieser Schlagadern, nämlich links und rechts, bei einer Routineuntersuchung per Ultraschall als absolut durchgängig festgestellt. Vielleicht ist an der 3. Ader etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Auch das Karrotissinussyndrom könnte in Frage kommen.

Die Situation hat sich leider mittlerweile erheblich verschlechtert. Gegen Mittag bin ich zur Post und mit dem Auto sogar zur Waschanlage gefahren. Als wegen bestehendem Schmerz auf der rechten Halsseite eine leichte Druckmassage mit einem Massagegerät in liegender Stellung ausgeführt wurde, aber mir eher nutzlos erschien, konnte ich mich danach nur mit stützender Hilfe meiner Frau wieder erheben und mußte von ihr geführt werden. Seit mehr als 5 Stunden bin ich unfähig, mich frei zu bewegen und jede Kopfbewegung löst Schwindel auch im Sitzen aus. Am PC könnte ich wohl nach vorn blickend die Nacht durchhalten. Aber was ist in längstens 2 Stunden, wenn ich mich legen muß und dann irgendwann Wasser lassen soll?

Ist das dann nun angiologisch oder orthopädisch oder mal wieder über HNO abzuklären? Ich wollte, es wäre schon wieder vorbei, die Nacht kann einem sehr lang vorkommen.

Für jeden weiteren Tip bedanke ich mich schon im voraus.

*"Wer nichts weiß, muss alles glauben"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber was ist in längstens 2 Stunden, wenn ich mich legen muß und dann irgendwann Wasser lassen soll?
> 
> Ich wollte, es wäre schon wieder vorbei, die Nacht kann einem sehr lang vorkommen.


Lieber Harald,
seit vielen Jahren, viel länger als ich die PCa-Diagnose hab, 
mühe ich mich mit einer zeitweise krassen Polynykturie ab.
Um nicht jedesmal beim Aufstehen den ganzen Kreislauf
in Wachzustand zu versetzen, behelfe ich mir mit einer 
Flasche. Dabei haben sich 75cl-Tomaten-Passata mit 
weitem Hals und Schraubdeckel bestens bewährt.
Gibt es in jedem Supermarkt.

Ich hab Dir ein e-mail gesandt, da steh aber auch nichts
wirklich hilfreiches drin. Leider.

Alles Gute!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für den Tip mit der großen Tomaten-Passata-Flasche. Meine Frau hat mir vorhin einen mittelgroßen weissen Plastikeimer zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben zur Verfügung gestellt, den ich eben erstmals wegen der großen Öffnung erfolgreich nutzen konnte. Vom Drehstuhl aus mit Rollen drunter ließ sich das ja auch gut bewerkstelligen. Jetzt brennt schon ein Hintergrundlicht, damit ich später nicht im Dunkel den Eimer umwerfe. Schlimme Banalitäten, die mir da so locker vom Hocker fließen. 

*"Eine neue Art von Denken ist notwendig, wenn die Menschheit weiterleben will"
*(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> vielen Dank für den Tip mit der großen Tomaten-Passata-Flasche.


Lieber Harald.
Der Eimer mag OK sein, aber Umschmeissen ist wirklich keine
gute Option.
Diese Weithalsflasche gibt es in Deutschland in vielen Geschäften:

Mit dem Drehverschluss übersteht auch eine volle Flasche
das umkippen. Ich hab meine Flasche unmittelbar am
Bettrand, gleich neben dem 1 l Yoghourt-Kübel zum
kotzen. Auch der hat einen Deckel, der den Inhalt nach
Gebrauch geruchsdicht und umfallsicher verschliesst.


Kein Aufstehen, gleich weiterschlafen nach der Erleichterung ...

Sorry, nicht besonders appetitlich, aber
ich darf das hier schreiben, es geht hier schliesslich darum,
womit sich ein Krebskranker sonst noch rumschlagen müsse.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Briele

An die oftmaligen Nachteulen 
@Harald_1933 und
@Hvielmi

Lieber Harald, lieber Konrad,
Man sollte es sich schon mit Hilfe von Eimerchen, Flaschen und was weiß ich noch ein bißchen leichter machen und wenn die Dinger einen Verschluß haben freut es die Frauen.

Eigentlich versuche ich mich immer zu bezähmen was das Nennen von Medikamenten betrifft; zum einen versteh ich ja nichts davon, zum anderen kann ich  nur von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Aber nun tu ich es doch, wobei es bestimmt Medikamente sind die Du, Konrad, ohnehin kennst: Vomex-Zäpfchen. Vor dem Essen Paspertintropfen. Ansonsten kann ich noch einen Ausspruch aus dem Bergdorf anbieten, er wird zwar für Babys verwendet, aber vielleicht gilt er sonst auch: Speiberle = Gedeiherle. 

Und für Dich, Harald, habe ich auch etwas: die Osteopathie. Hast Du es schon einmal versucht?
Dies von Frau Doktor Briele.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Euch von Herzen alles Gute wünsche, fürs erste einmal eine gute Nacht und morgen ist hoffentlich ein besserer Tag.
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin liebe Briele,

ja bei einem Osteopathen war ich auch schon. Der stellte unlängst fest, dass eines der Beine etwas länger sei, als das andere. Seine Streicheleinheiten, die er sich für insgesamt 25 Minuten einmaliger Behandlung incl. einer während dieser Behandlung eingeschalteten Infrarotlampe mit 142  fürstlich bezahlen ließ, konnten mich nicht überzeugen. Das Handtuch zum Draufliegen mußte ich noch selbst stellen. Eine vom Hausarzt meiner Frau, jetzt auch meiner, beauftragte Osteopathin fakturierte dagegegen für 6 x ca. 20 Minuten Druck auf die Halswirbelsäule, um die wieder in die beste Lage zu versetzen, insgesamt 150 . Ob die Halswirbelsäule an den Schwindelproblemen beteiligt war oder ist, werde ich wohl nie erfahren.

Die Nacht verging nun ohne besondere Vorkommnisse, d.h. ich musste meine Frau nicht von meiner Liegestatt aus anrufen, um mir Hilfestellung zu geben. Nach dem Frühstück tastete ich vorsichtig ab, ob ein langsames Gehen ohne Stütze meiner Frau möglich sei. Ja, ganz behutsam und ohne schnelle Drehungen, gelang es mir, mich auch allein frei stehend zu duschen.

Gute Freunde haben in der Frühe bei einem gut beleumundeten Orthopäden für heute 11.50 Uhr einen Untersuchungstermin für mich vereinbart. Über das Ergebnis werde ich später berichten.

*"Wer seinen Nächsten verurteilt, der kann irren. Wer ihm verzeiht, der irrt nie"*
(Karl Heinrich Waggerl)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo Harald, Du hast unter #33 von einer Blockade des Kaumuskels berichtet. Ich hatte soetwas auch vor einigen Jahren und geholfen hat mir eine Masage der Kaumuskel (neben den Ohrläppchen) und das zeitweise nächtliche Tragen einer nur wenige Euros kostenden Bissschiene der Fa. Aqualizer (US-Patent), die mir vom Physiotherepeuten empfohlen wurde. Ich wollte es nicht glauben, hat aber umgehend geholfen.
Alles Gute
Horst1949

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst,

in der Tat hatte ich da mal eine Weile lang Probleme, die sich aber von selbst wieder beruhigt haben. Leider war mein heutiger Termin bei einem mir noch unbekannten Orthopäden ein Reinfall dergestalt, dass selbst meine eher geduldige Frau nach einer Stunde Wartezeit mit mir die Praxis wieder verlassen hat. Es waren nur wenige Patienten in dieser Gemeinschaftspraxis, in der heute 3 Ärzte anwesend waren. Ohne einen festen Termin hätte ich das noch akzeptiert. Im Klinikum Mannheim wäre erst am 10.2.2014 in der Orthopädie wieder ein Termin zu bekommen gewesen. In der Angiologie käme man erst am 24.2.2014 zum Zuge. Es ist für mich wohl doch noch möglich, auf Grund guter Kontakte zu Professoren anderer Kliniken des Klinikums, am Montag, also am 3.2.2014 noch dran zu kommen, um die Halsschlagader und benachbarte Areale auf Durchlässigkeit bzw. Blockaden überprüfen zu lassen. Ich hoffe, dass da etwas dabei herumkommt. Einstweilen versuche ich mich in Ruhe mit dem gegenwärtigen Schwebezustand abzufinden.

P.S.: Den von Dir aus Beitrag 33 als Kaumuskel gedeuteten Muskel habe ich mißverstanden. Es ging um den Muskel beim Gähnen. Insofern ist mein einleitender Satz in diesem Beitrag zu überlesen.  

*"Wer all seine Ziele erreicht hat, hat sie sich als zu niedrig ausgewählt"*
(Herbert von Karajan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst,

gestern war ich schon am Grübeln, ob Du mit Deinem Hinweis auf den Kaumuskel nicht doch richtig liegst resp. lagst. Einen Gähnmuskel gibt es nämlich eigentlich nicht; im Internet  fand ich lediglich diese Erklärung: 

*"Gähnen öffnet das Kiefergelenk und befreit den Kaumuskel. Dieser Muskel verspannt sich, wenn wir zuviel denken und läßt die Zähne in der Nacht knirschen."

*Wie nun auch immer; das von mir erwähnte Verkrampfen tritt ja nur sporadisch auf, sollte also nicht in einem direkten Zusammenhang mit den Schwindelattacken stehen; trotzdem auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal mein Dank für Deine Info.

*"Wenn man genug Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, ist man zu alt, sie auszunutzen"*
(William Somerset Maugham)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zwerchfellbruch = Hiatushernie, keine Panik!
> 
> Fragen zur Klärung
> 1. Magenspiegelung?
> 2. Bauchsonographie
> 3. Tabletten z.B. Pantoprazol?
> 
> - Erbrechen ist physikalisch mit einer enormen Drucksteigerung verbunden, so dass Speisereste wieder rückwärts transportiert werden (Rumination, Regurgitation).


Gestern hab ich mich Punkt 1. unterzogen, mit der erwarteten Diagnose eines Zwerchfellbruches.
Heute 'regurgitiere' ich als Folge davon wieder mal heftig.

Guten Appetit und ein schönes Wochenende allerseits!
Hvielemi / Konrad



Nachtrag:
In diesem Thread wurden bisher Blackouts, Hildegard von Bingen, Kompressionsstrümpfe, 
Regurgitation, Dreh- und Schwankschwindel abgehandelt, und was eben so ein 
Prostatakrebs-Betroffener sonst noch erdulden muss. 
Da die verschiedenen Beschwerden nicht in zeitlich geordneter Reihe eintreten,
kippt der Thread halt gelegentlich von Schwindel zum Zwerchfell und wieder zurück.
Nein, ich lösche diesen Beitrag nicht.

*"Nimm auch bitteren Kelch mit Lächeln hin - vollkommen ist kein Glück auf dieser Erde"*
(Horaz)

----------


## Harald_1933

Willkommen mit *Regurgitation*

in diesem von mir eröffneten Thread. Nachdem inzwischen mehr und mehr Wehwechen anderer Art als Prostatakrebs hier beklagt resp. hinterfragt wurden, sollte auch Regurgitation nicht fehlen. Als gewiefter Zurkenntnisnehmer sehe ich auch überhaupt keine Veranlassung, einen Beitrag, der das Thema Magenspiegelung beinhaltet, zu löschen. Und Regurgitation ist mal was Neues für mich.

*"Wie die Sonne nicht auf Lob und Bitten wartet, um aufzugehen, sondern eben leuchtet und von der ganzen Welt begrüßt wird. so darfst auch du weder Schmeicheln noch Beifall brauchen, um Gutes zu tun"*
(Epiktet)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nachdem inzwischen mehr und mehr Wehwechen anderer Art als Prostatakrebs 
> hier beklagt resp. hinterfragt wurden, ...


Lieber Harald

Ist ja lieb von Dir, dass Du nun doch ein Thema in "deinem" Thread willkommen 
heisst, auf das Du selbst vor der Wintersonnwende schon aufgesprungen bist: 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass Du nicht auch eine Hiatushernie zu beklagen habest, 
trotz gelegentlichen abendlichen Laborierens mit dem Ösophag.
Denn mit Deinen übrigen Gebrechen, insbesonder diesen erschreckenden 
Schwindeln, hast Du wahrhaftig genug zu tragen.

Winfried sei Dank, dass er hier im Thread den entscheidenden Hinweis gegeben hat.
Soweit es mich selbst betrifft, stehen hier  noch einige Details.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi



*"Auch eine schwere Tür hat nur einen kleinen Schlüssel nötig."*
(Charles Dickens)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Überprüfung der Halsschlagader*

Dank Vitamin B wurde nun inzwischen in der Angiologie die Arteria carotis einer Kontrolle unterzogen. Der Befundbericht geht mir per Post zu. Da man keine Unregelmäßigkeit feststellen konnte, wird am Ende des Berichtes mal wieder stehen: 

*Schwindel unklarerer Genese.*

Für mich heißt das erneut, mit der Ungewißheit leben zu müssen, die Ursache für die Schwindelattacken nach wie vor nicht zu kennen und vor allem nicht fähig zu sein, das abzustellen.

Vor der Untersuchung wurde ich leider auch Zeuge, wie ein vor mir laufender etwa 60 Jahre alter Mann, der auch der Angiologie zustrebte, ein paar Meter hinter der Eingangstür urplötzlich mit den Armen hilfesuchend umherwirbelte und dann rücklings mit dem Hinterkopf auf den gefliesten Boden knallte. Das dabei entstehende Geräusch habe ich noch im Ohr. Ich hatte immerhin das Glück, bei meinem Sturz nach hinten noch eine Tischplatte mit der rechten Hand zertrümmern zu können, um danach auf die Bettkante mit dem Oberarm zu fallen.

Jetzt werde ich versuchen, über die Orthopädie eine Abklärung zu erlangen, denn alle sonstigen noch in Frage kommenden Möglichkeiten sind ausgeschöpft.

*"Wir glauben, Erfahrungen zu machen, aber die Erfahrungen machen uns"*
(Eugène Ionesco)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,

Ich lehne mich noch einmal aus dem Fenster mit einem Vorschlag, aber vielleicht hast Du das auch schon probiert: die TCM - Traditionell Chinesische Medizin. Akkupunktur, aber nicht nur ein paar Nadeln im Ohr, deren Handhabung in einem Wochenendkurs gelehrt wurden.  

Es bringt eigentlich nicht viel wenn ich von meinen Erfahrungen erzähle, ich mache es trotzdem. Nachdem ich vor Jahren wegen Gesichtsschmerzen durch eine diagnostische Mühle gedreht wurde, ein halbes Jahr wirklich täglich Schmerzmittel nehmen mußte, im Ausschlußverfahren dann Trigeminusneuralgie festgestellt wurde, ein HNO Arzt meinte es könne auch alles vom Kiefer kommen, landete ich aus purer Verzweiflung bei TCM. 

Ich hatte ca. 5-6 Sitzungen mit Akkupunktur und trank jeden Tag 5-6 Wochen lang mehrmals den Tee, der genauso schmeckte wie er aussah - nämlich grausig. Leider habe ich dann einmal gefragt was drinnen ist ……
Werner meinte damals die Therapie sei der Tee, einmal weil man ihn nicht weiter trinken möchte, und dann weil so ein Literchen ca. 100 Euro kostet.

Während der Behandlungszeit habe ich keine sensationelle Besserung verspürt, doch unmittelbar danach wurde es immer besser und schließlich ganz gut. 

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute!
Liebe Grüße - Briele
P.S. wann schläfst Du eigentlich?

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,




> P.S. wann schläfst Du eigentlich?


normalerweise schlafe ich sehr gut, d. h. meist 8 Stunden und zum Wochenende auch mal bis 10 Stunden, weil ich meist gegen 22.00 Uhr in die Heia gehe. Aber dieses unangenehme Gefühl, schon beim Hinlegen Sorge haben zu müssen, hernach nicht ohne Probleme wieder aufstehen zu können, beeinträchtigt den gesamten Schlafrhythmus. Und wenn man dann zwischendrin mal wach war, um Wasser abzulassen, beginnt das Spiel wieder von vorn.




> vielleicht hast Du das auch schon probiert: die TCM - Traditionell Chinesische Medizin. Akkupunktur


Jein, denn der Orthopäde, der sich anschickte, mir einmal so etwas ähnliches wie Akupunktur anzudienen, wollte wohl in erster Linie seinem Geldbeutel Gutes tun. Die Heftzwecken ähnelnden Nadeln am Hals und an den Händen durfte ich später selbst wieder abnehmen. Ein Osteopath hat sich unlängst auch mal mit den richtigen Nadeln am Kopf wenig wirksam ausgetobt. Es war halt keine echte TCM. Da muß man wohl zu den ausgebildeten Ärzten gehen, deren Vorfahren dieses Handwerk schon gelernt und gelehrt haben. Ganz lieben Dank, mich noch einmal auf TCM aufmerksam zu machen. Gut möglich, dass ich das doch noch einmal richtig in Anspruch nehmen werde.

Von Heribert kam der Hinweis auf die Arteria vertebralis - *hier nachzulesen*. Es ist mir nun eben gelungen, im Klinikum Ludwigshafen in der Gefäß-Chirurgie für den 11.2.2014 um 11.00 Uhr einen Termin für eine Abklärung zu bekommen. Ich werde danach berichten.

*"Hüte dich vor dem Imposanten! Aus der Länge des Stiels, kann man nicht auf die Schönheit der Blüte schließen"*
(Peter Altenberg)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Arteria vertebralis
*
Nachdem auch diese Arterie als durchlässig befunden wurde, ich selbst aber immer noch laienhaft meine, dass durch Kopfdrehungen nächtens möglicherweise irgendwo etwas abgeklemmt wird, so dass keine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung erzielt wird, hat man mir nun unter Infusion eines Kontrastmittels eine erneute angiologische Überprüfung empfohlen.

Den noch bestehenden Gesprächs- bzw. Untersuchungstermin im Orthopädisch-chirurgischen Unfall-Zentrum im Mannheimer Uni-Klinikum am 17.2.2014 um 14.30 Uhr bei Prof. Scharf werde ich wahrnehmen, um da evtl. zusätzliche Hinweise zur weiteren Abklärung zu bekommen.

Einstweilen bewege ich mich ganz vorsichtig, eher in der Art der Faulaffen, nämlich ganz langsam, um nicht erneut von einem Drehschwindel überrascht zu werden.

*"Ihre Zeit ist begrenzt, also verschwenden Sie sie nicht damit, das Leben eines anderen zu leben. Lassen Sie sich nicht von Dogmen in die Falle locken. Lassen Sie nicht zu, dass die Meinungen anderer Ihre innere Stimme ersticken. Am wichtigsten ist es, dass Sie den Mut haben, Ihrem Herzen und Ihrer Intuition zu folgen. Alles andere ist nebensächlich"*
(Steve Jobs)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Eine Endless-story auf dem Weg zur Erleuchtung*

Die Einschaltung eines nach meiner Einschätzung versierten Orthopäden, um neue Erkenntnisse in Sachen Vertigo zu gewinnen, erwies sich schlicht als Reinfall. Mein Anliegen durfte ich nach fast einer Stunde Wartezeit zunächst einer Mitarbeiterin des Mediziners erläutern. Auf meine Frage, warum ich das nun wohl doppelt vorzutragen hätte, erwiderte man mir, man würde sich Notizen machen, und es dann komprimiert dem Chef zu vermitteln. Tatsächlich entfiel aber dieser launige Vorschlag, weil mein vorgesehener Gesprächspartner mich dann direkt ansprach und nach 2 Minuten verlauten ließ, mir ein von ihm unterschriebenes Überweisungsformular für eine MRT der HWS in der Radiologie auszuhändigen. Dieses Papierchen landete noch im dortigen Papierkorb, denn eine solche Überprüfung mit dem neuen 3-Tesla-Gerät hatte ich ohnehin schon selbst geplant. Einmal mehr vertane Zeit, wofür ich die Schuld bei mir selbst zu suchen bereit bin.

Der Befundbericht der Angiologie des UMM vom 6.2.2014 sah so aus:

Diagnosen: Ausschluss einer Stenose der supraaortalen Gefäße - Nebenbefundlich Struma multinodosa beidseits.Kardiovaskuläre Risikofaktoren: Arterielle Hypertonie. Diagnostik: Farbkodierte Duplexsonographie der Supraaortalgefäße: Die A.subclavia stellt sich beidseits proximal funktionell und morphologisch regelrecht dar. Im Verlauf der A. Carotis communis kommen links ausgeprägter als rechts kleinere hämodynamisch irrelevante Plaques zur Darstellung, in der Bifurkation ebenso kalkdichte nicht stenosierende kleine atheroskletorische Plaques nachweisbar.Die hämodynamischen Verhältnisse sind in der A. carotis communis, externa und interna sowie A. vertebralis beidseits regelrecht.

Verlauf und Beurteilung: Im Bereich der Supraaortalgefäße findet sich eine mäßig ausgeprägte ASKL ohne Anhalt für einen stenosierenden Prozess. Nebenbefundlich kommt auf beiden Halsseiten eine doch deutlich ausgeprägte Struma multinodosa zur Darstellung.

Zur Arteriellen Hypertonie bitte *hier* lesen.

Meine Blutdruckwerte lagen auch während meiner stressigen beruflichen Tätigkeit bis zum Jahr 2001 häufiger systolisch bei Werten um 180, während diastolisch auch damals schon Werte unter 60 festgestellt wurden. Wie aber soll man z. B. diese Werte aus den letzten Wochen beurteilen: 115/55 oder 132/52 und 145/43 ??? Es handelt sich dabei nicht etwa um Meßfehler; es wurde immer das Oberarmblutdruckmessgerät der Firma Nais-Diagnostec eingesetzt. Könnte es sein, dass es sich häufiger um einen zu niedrigen Blutdruck handelt??

MRT der HWS am 26.2.2014

Kurzanamnese: Schwindel - Klinische Fragestellung: Abklärung

Befund: Regelrechte Darstellung der knöchernen Strukturen der HWS ohne Hinweis auf frische Frakturen. Im Verlauf zunehmend ausgeprägte degenerative Veränderungen in Form von multiplen breitbasig aufsitzenden Bandscheibenprotusionen mit Punctum Maximum auf Höhe HWK4-7, bei Facettengelenkarthrose und Hypertrophie der Ligamenta flava durch Aufbrauchung der ventralen Reserveräume mit mittelgradig konsekutiver Spinalkanalstenose und Einengung der Neuroforamina auf diesen Höhen, li. mehr als re.. Aktivierte Osteochondrose der HWS. Osteophytäre Anbauten. Sonst unauffälligers Alignement. Kein Hinweis auf eine Myelopathie. Nebenbefundlich Nachweis einer Struma nodosa mit zystischer Komponente und konsekutiver Pelottierung des Ösophagus und der Trachea. Die vorbeschriebene (ZRD 2003) Grundplattenfraktur von HWK 2 läßt sich in den aktuellen Aufnahmen nicht abgrenzen. In den Anschnitten des Schädels kein Hinweis auf ein Akustikusneurinom.

Beurteilung: Multisegmentale degenerative Veränderungen. Multiple breitbasig aufsitzende Bandscheibenprotusionen mit Punctum Maximum auf Höhe HWK 4-7, zunehmend im Verlauf, mit mittelgradig konsekutiver Spinalkanalstenose und Einengung der Neuroforamina auf diesen Höhen, li. mehr als re.. Nebenbefundlich Struma nodosa mit zystischer Kompenente. Kein Knochenödem. In den Abschnitten des Schädels kein Hinweis auf Akustikusneurinom.

Wegen meiner chronischen Bronchitis habe ich ohnehin unentwegt mit Schluckproblemen zu kämpfen. Auch das Abhusten gelingt nicht immer zufriedenstellend, obwohl ich dafür häufiger Gelomyrtolforte und ACC 600 einsetze. Auch während der Liegezeit in der MRT-Röhre konnte ich das Schluckverlangen nicht unterdrücken, so dass einige Bilder sich unscharf bzw. verwackelt darstellten. Trotzdem ist das Gesamtergebnis der MRT von der HWS beeindruckend, wie mir direkt nach der Untersuchung am großen Bildschirm mit vielen detaillierten Erläuterungen verdeutlicht wurde. Die entsprechende CD wurde mir ausgehändigt.  

Zwischenzeitlich war es mir nun gelungen, etliche Tage lediglich mit dem alltäglichen Schwankschwindel zu überstehen. Aber heute früh um 4.30 Uhr hat es mich wieder voll erwischt, nachdem ich erstmals seit langem 6 1/2 Stunden durchgeschlafen hatte, bevor ich die Toilette hätte aufsuchen müssen oder besser wollen. Der an anderer Stelle erwähnte evtl. mal notwendige Eimer stand mittlerweile nicht mehr am Bett. Ein anstrengendes mühsames Unterfangen hielt mich hernach in Atem, bis ich alles wieder in der Reihe hatte. Fitness-Training fällt sicherheitshalber heute aus. Am 11.3.2014 steht eine ganzheitliche Untersuchung bei einer Physio-Therapeutin, die zudem als Heilpraktikerin fungiert, an.

Schon immer konnte ich meinen Kopf nach rechts nur um maximal 45 Grad drehen und nach links noch weniger, was beim Autofahren sehr nachteilig war und ist. Zusätzlich ist die Kopfbewegung nach hinten und nach rechts leicht schmerzhaft. Die Speiseröhre (Ösophagus) ist häufiger Auslöser von Schluckbedürfnis, und das ganz besonders im Liegen, was das Einschlafen verzögert. Zudem wird ein Gefühl erzeugt, wie wenn man nicht genug Luft bekäme. Es kommt zusätzlich zu etlichen Gähnvorgängen, wobei wohl der Kaumuskel beteiligt ist, wie mir von einem Forumsaktivisten zumindest angedeutet wurde. Es handelt sich also nicht etwa um das übliche Gähnen bei Müdigkeit. Erfreulicherweise sind aber die Krämpfe des beteiligten Muskels seit längerer Zeit ausgeblieben.

Die tägliche nervliche Belastung beim Zubettgehen, nämlich der Gedanke, wie komme ich morgens wieder einigermaßen locker aus den Federn, macht mir ganz erheblich zu schaffen.

Die im Befundbericht der MRT der HWS erwähnte Osteochondrose, die Schilddrüse und die Speiseröhre werden auch Gegenstand eines Gespräches in der kommenden Woche mit den Ärzten aus der Klinik von Prof. Schönberg sein. Ich möchte anhand entsprechender Ratschläge für eine weitere Abklärung bzw. Hinweisen zu empfohlenen Aktivitäten möglichst umgehend Initiative zur Verbesserung meiner Beschwerden ergreifen. 

Über Hinweise aus dem Forum zu meiner aktuellen gesundheitlichen Situtation würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

*"Man löst keine Probleme, indem man sie auf Eis legt"*
(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber Harald,
dein Schwindel ist ja nun wirklich eine diagnostische Herausforderung. Die gesamte Technik hat nichts gebracht.
Der zweite, der diastolische Wert war immer niedrig (das blieb ohne Konsequenz?)




> Meine Blutdruckwerte lagen auch während meiner stressigen beruflichen Tätigkeit bis zum Jahr 2001 häufiger systolisch bei Werten um 180, während diastolisch auch damals schon Werte unter 60 festgestellt wurden. Wie aber soll man z. B. diese Werte aus den letzten Wochen beurteilen: 115/55 oder 132/52 und 145/43 ??? Es handelt sich dabei nicht etwa um Meßfehler; es wurde immer das Oberarmblutdruckmessgerät der Firma Nais-Diagnostec eingesetzt. Könnte es sein, dass es sich häufiger um einen zu niedrigen Blutdruck handelt??


Einige  Fragen zur Blutdruckmessung:

- an beiden Armen gleiche Werte?
- Messung im Sitzen ?
- Messung im Liegen?
- Messung im Knöchelbereich? 
- Knöchel-Armindex ?

Bei den niedrigen diastolischen Werten denkt man natürlich an eine Aorteninsuffizienz, das ist eine Schwäche der großen Klappe. Damit strömt das Blut nicht in vollem Umfang in die Vorwärtsrichtung, sondern teilweise rückwärts. Es kommt also zuwenig Sauerstoff in die Peripherie, damit auch zu wenig Sauerstoff ins Gehirn. Folge kann Schwindel sein.

Das solltest du mit deinem Hausarzt - Internisten besprechen.


Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,




> Einige Fragen zur Blutdruckmessung:
> 
> an beiden Armen gleiche Werte?
> Messung im Sitzen ?
> Messung im Liegen?
> Messung im Knöchelbereich?
> Knöchel-Armindex ?


vielen Dank für die obige Aufgabenstellung. In der Tat habe ich selbst bislang immer im Sitzen und nur links den Blutdruck ermittelt. Auf Grund Deines freundlichen Hinweises habe ich nun heute wie folgt messen können:

Um 6.30 Uhr links 160/66/66 und rechts 140/53/65 und dann um 8.30 Uhr links 162/62/77 und rechts 117/49/79

Ich bin aber nun doch selbst völlig überrascht von den stark abweichenden Werten links versus rechts. 

Zu den Stichworten Knöchel-Arm-Index und Aorteninsuffizienz habe ich für mich die folgenden Erläuterungen aus dem Internet gefunden:

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Kn%C3%B6chel-Arm-Index

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Aorteninsuffizienz

Zur Ergänzung noch der schon bei www.myprostate.eu eingefügte Untersuchungsbericht vom Gefäßzentrum Klinikum Ludwidshafen:

"29.10.2013 Ambulante Untersuchung im Gefäßzentrum des Klinikums Ludwigshafen
bei Dr. med. C. Kühner  Chefarzt Chirurgische Klinik B

Diagnosen: pAVK Stadium I
Ausschluß Popliteaaneurysma
Chronisch venöse Insuffizienz li. mit inkompletter Stammvarikosis VSM


Anamnese:
Herr H. stellte sich vor mit rez. auftretender Schwellneigung und Schweregefühl, insbesondere im li. Bein. Bei der klinischen Untersuchung zeigt sich eine Hyperpimentierung im Bereich des li. Innenknöchels. Hier hat vor 60 Jahren im Rahmen eines Motorradunfalls eine Verbrennung am Auspuff stattgefunden. Die Hyperpigmentierung ist seither unverändert. Ebenfalls besteht seit 40 Jahren eine Unterschenkelvarikosis am li. Bein.
Die Femoral- Popliteal- und Fußpulse bds. Sind kräftig zu tasten. Insbesondere der re. Poplitealpuls erscheint verbreitert.


Rechts Links
A. femoralis + +
A. poplitea + +
A. tibialis anterior +/160 +/160
A. tibialis posterior +/200 +/180

In der Duplexsonographie stellt sich die A. femoralis communis triphasisch mit einem Fluss von 95 cm/sec re und 113 cm/sec. Li dar. Die A. poplitea ist re.- seitig mit einem Durchmesser von 11 mm gerade noch normkalibrig. Li. seitig findet sich ein Durchmesser von 8 mm. Thrombotische Auflagerungen finden sich nicht.
Auf die Duplexsonographie der Carotis wird verzichtet, bei vorausgegangener unauff. Untersuchung in der Duplexsonographie des epifaszialen Venensystems findet sich distal der Crosse ein deutlicher Kalibersprung mit einer Perforanvene aus dem tiefen Venensystem. Bis zum prox. Unterschenkel besteht eine deutliche Kalibererweiterung aus der auch das Konvolut am medialen Unterschenkel gespeist wird. Die VSM im Verlauf des Unterschenkels stellt sich wieder normkalibrig dar. Sonstige Perforansinsuffizienzen finden sich nicht.
In der Zusammenschau der Befunde besteht eine inkomplette Stammvarikosis der VSM li. mit abhängiger Rankenvarikosis. Ich empfehle das Tragen von Kompressionsstrümpfen der Klasse I. In der Vergangenheit war das Tragen von Kompressionsstrümpfen der Klasse II schmerzbedingt nicht möglich. Prinzipiell kann auch hier eine operative Sanierung des Varizenleidens erfolgen.

Ich habe in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass dieses Varizenproblem schon seit rund 40 Jahren, allerdings mit ansteigender Tendenz, besteht und ich mittlerweile 80 Jahre alt damit geworden bin, auf eine operative Sanierung verzichtet."

Lieber Winfried,

sollte nunmehr der beschriebene Knöchel-Arm-Index auf Grund der heutigen Blutdruckwerte z.B. im UMM neu ermittelt werden oder sind die obigen Hinweise aus der Duplexsonographie vom 29.10.2013 zunächst ausreichend für eine Bewertung?

Ich wünsche Dir ein geruhsames Wochenende.

*"Am Ende gilt doch nur, was wir getan und gelebt - und nicht, was wir ersehnt haben"*
(Arthur Schnitzler)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

so,  jetzt habe ich den Salat. Nichts ist es mit meinem Hinweis auf die schnelle Art der Erkenntnis.

Der Unterschied zwischen rechts und links - am Oberarm gemessen - ist physiologisch erklärbar. Eine Faustregel war immer bis 20 mmHg wegen differenter Muskelstärken akzeptabel. 

Der Knöchel-Arm-Index ist größer 1.0, somit kein Hinweis, wobei ja die Diagnose pAVK I (periphere Arterielle Verschlusskrankheit) schon aufgeführt war. Und die versierten Mathematiker und Statistiker beidseitig von Rhein, Bodensee und sonst wo im Land haben den Mediziner mit seinen nicht nachvollziehbaren weichen Daten wahrscheinlich schon wieder beiseitegelegt. 

Was soll man wirklich mit deinen Blutdruckwerten anfangen? Die große Amplitude zwischen Druck systolisch und diastolisch ist offenbar ohne Relevanz. Bei einer Herzechountersuchung hätte man eine Aortenklappenklappeninsuffizienz vom relevanten Grad II und höher diagnostiziert.

Sicher ist der niedrige 8:30 Wert rechts fraglich, eher falsch und zu vernachlässigen. Bei nicht plausiblen Werten empfiehlt sich immer eine Nachmessung und entsprechende Korrektur.

Aus der Ferne ist das alles unbefriedigend. So wie viele gut gemeinte Tipps hier im Forum.

Wobei, lieber Harald, dein Schwindel mit den dramatischen Auswirkungen - Glastisch etc. - beschäftigt mich auch unter dem Stichwort "epileptischer Anfall". Wurde dies schon mal angesprochen?

Bleib dran! Das wünscht sich

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für Deine fürsorgliche Mühe. In der kommenden Woche hoffe ich neue Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen. Die von Dir empfohlenen Nachmessungen werde ich auf jeden Fall vornehmen. Das mit der verstärkten Muskelmasse am rechten Arm kann ich bestätigen, denn der Druck auf den Oberarm war bei der Messung spürbar stärker. Aber mit Epilepsie haben weder ich noch Familienmitglieder aus meiner Hamburger Heimat jemals etwas zu tun gehabt.

Alles Gute für Dich und Deine Familie.

*"Was für ein herrliches Leben hatte ich! Ich wünschte nur, ich hätte es früher bemerkt"
*(Colette)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Vertane Zeit bei einer Praxis für Präventiv- und Komplementärmedizin
*
Vorgestern hat das wegen Terminproblemen schon lange erwartete Gespräch bei einer Heilprakterin, deren Behandlung der Wirbelsäule mir als besonders empfehlenswert geschildert wurde, stattgefunden. Diese auch als Osteophatin ausgebildete Frau wäre wohl in der Lage, meine Vertigoprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Man versuchte mich allerdings von vorn herein in ein abenteuerliches Behandelsschema einzuspannen:

Mikroimmuntherapie - Biologische Hormontherapie mit bioidentischen Hormonen - Matrix Inform Quantenheilung - Eigenbluttherapie - Dynamische Wirbelsäulentherapie nach Popp und nach Dorn - Periostale Akupunktur (Chirotherapie mit der Nadel) Augendiagnose - Homöopathie und dann die Cellsymbiosistherapie nach Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer, also Sanierung des Darmes, Mikronährstofftherapie - Aufdeckung von Immunreaktionen gegen Lebensmittel - Infusionstherapie - intravenöse Sauerstofftherapie (Oxyvenierung) nach Dr. Regelsberger - Ausleitung von Schwermetallen - Chelat-Therapie - Behebung der Vitalstoffmangel - Verwendung von Mikro-Makronährstoffen der Firma Tisso - der Einsatz erfolgt individuell und labordokumentiert.

Ja, was will man da noch mehr. Die mir gleich am Anfang des Gespräches zur Unterschrift überreichte Einverständniserklärung zu dieser ganzheitlichen Behandlung habe ich wohlweislich entgegen meiner sonstigen Gepflogenheit nicht sofort unterschrieben, und das war gut so. Ich fühlte mich überrumpelt und hatte nach dieser geballten Ladung vorgesehener Abläufe, und die nur als Gesamtpaket zu bekommen waren, jegliches Vertrauen in diese geschäftstüchtige Frau verloren, wenn es überhaupt kurzfristig vorhanden gewesen sein sollte. Also Schwamm drüber.

Meine Ansprechpartner im UMM sind aktuell im Ausland, haben mir aber übeinstimmend telefonisch angeraten, Kontakt mit der HNO-Klinik im UMM aufzunehmen. Ich bin bereit, mir erneut eine Überprüfung der Gehörgänge angedeihen zu lassen, obwohl das früher schon einmal keine Ergebnisse gebracht hat. 

*"Wenn der Mensch wissend geworden ist, steht unversehens sein Ende bevor"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

deine Schilderung zeigt auf ein kriminelles Umfeld unter dem Deckmantel der Medizin und Paramedizin. 

All diese diagnostischen und therapeutischen Maßnahmen haben fast Hoenessche Dimensionen und du hast souverän gehandelt! Leider bringen viel zu wenige der Patienten den Mut und auch Hirnschmalz auf, diesem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten. Weil ja meist ein Dr. med. mit allem Drumrum (habil. , Osteopath etc.) das Briefpapier ziert, ist die Kritik nur mit professionellen Mitteln vorzubringen - und wird, das kenn ich aus beruflicher Erfahrung - juristisch bis zum BGH erfolgreich getrieben. Dort bescheinigt man dem verzweifelten Ratsuchenden, "jawohl, alles was irgendwie dem Wohl des Kranken hilft, darf angewendet werden und muß vom Kostenträger erstattet werden". Glaskugelmedizin unter dem Protektorat der roten Roben.

Deinem Schwindel kann ich zwar auch nicht abhelfen, aber die Kiste Wein hast du für dich und deine Frau gerettet. Setz die Segel!


Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

*Möglicher Vertigo-Auslöser?*

Ein lieber Forumsaktivist ließ mir eine mir bislang noch nicht bekannte Variante des Schwindelauslösens per E-Mail zukommen. Bitte *hier* lesen.

*"Der Durchschnittsmensch, der nicht weiß, was er mit diesem Leben anfangen soll, wünscht sich ein anderes, das ewig dauern soll"
*(Anatole France)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Harald,

hier er erscheint er wieder, der Begriff des *Antikonvulsivums*




> Zur Therapie empfiehlt Dieterich 200 bis 300 mg/d *Carbamazepin*. Das Medikament senkt die Erregungsschwelle, sodass die kompressionsbedingten vestibulären Symptome meist ausbleiben. Am besten sprechen Patienten an, bei denen die Symptome noch nicht lange bestehen.
> Wirkt das Medikament nicht oder wird es nicht vertragen, sei oft eine Operation nötig - ein Wechsel auf ein anderes *Antikonvulsivum* nütze dann in der Regel nichts.


Wikipedia



> *Carbamazepin* zählt chemisch zur Klasse der Dibenzazepine und ist ein Antiepileptikum, das vorwiegend gegen fokale Epilepsien eingesetzt wird. Darüber hinaus wird es auch als Phasenprophylaktikum bei verschiedenen psychiatrischen Erkrankungen eingesetzt. Strukturchemisch ist es dem Imipramin ähnlich.


Du solltest einem kompetenten Neurologen konsultieren, der nicht einfach nur den Kopf in die Röhre schickt.

Leider ist der Begriff Epilepsie mit dem negativen Stigma besetzt. 

Ich wünsche dir eine erfolgreiche Diagnostik.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Du solltest einem kompetenten Neurologen konsultieren, der nicht einfach nur den Kopf in die Röhre schickt.


Lieber Winfried,

in meiner PKH habe ich die hunderte Stunden an Diagnostik außerhalb des Hauptthemas PCa kaum einfließen lassen. Aber in der Neurologie der Westpfalzklinik Kaiserslautern wurde schon vor rund 10 Jahren eine ganztägige Untersuchung durch Prof. Treib vorgenommen, während man im UMM in der Neurologie bei Prof. Henrici vorranging die bestätigte Polyneuropathie abzuklären versucht hat. Am Ende war immer zu lesen Schwindel resp. Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese. Ich danke Dir für Dein unablässiges Bemühen, mir bei der Abklärung meiner Probleme Hilfestellung zu geben.

Dem Vorschlag der befragten Experten vom UMM, mich in der HNO-Klinik untersuchen zu lassen, habe ich nicht Folge geleistet, weil die dort vorzunehmenden Überprüfungen schon mehrfach andernorts durchgeführt wurden. Weil ich aber nun leider in der letzten Nacht gegen 3.30 Uhr erneut ziemlich hilflos dagesessen bin, hatte ich wieder einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mich per Notarzt in irgendeine Klinik fahren zu lassen. Bei der letzten Veranstaltung dieser Art lag ich 3 Tage in der HNO-Abteilung des Marien-Krankenhauses in Ludwigshafen mit dem Endergebnis Schwindel unklarer Genese.

Nun habe ich ein weiteres Mal die 1. Medizinische Klinik des UMM heute per E-Mail, nämlich Prof. Borggrefe, über die aktuelle Situation und auch den Arm-Knöchel-Index vom 9. und 15. März 2014 informiert und um Vorschläge für das weitere Vorgehen gebeten. Ich hoffe, am Montag mehr zu erfahren.

Das ständige Insichhineinhorchen und die Ungewissheit gehen ganz schön auf das Nervenkostüm. Ich wollte, es würde Nacht oder die....

*"Wenn du die Absicht hast, dich zu erneuern, tu es jeden Tag"*
Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Harald_1933:
"Ich wollte, es würde Nacht oder die...."

Was willst Du damit sagen? Klingt irgendwie mystisch.. (ist das ein Zitat von Richard Wagner? oder König Ludwig II?? oder was hat Dein Schwindel mit Waterloo und Blücher zu tun???) 

Gute Besserung, Harald!

Gruss,
John H. Dillinger

----------


## Harald_1933

> oder was hat Dein Schwindel mit Waterloo und Blücher zu tun???)


 Moin John,

als mystisch kann man es mit entsprechender Phantasie empfinden, und zwar ganz besonders dann, wenn es keine Erleuchtung gibt, und um die sollte es gehen. Ich würde es für mich in Anbetracht meiner ständigen Furcht vor dem Aufstehen nach liegender Position aber mehr so verstehen wollen, schon froh zu sein, wenn die Nacht wieder herum wäre oder eben endlich dank Erleuchtung Besserung in Sicht.

Wellingtons berühmter Ausspruch ist ja leicht verändert worden, wie man *hier* erfährt.

Vielen Dank für Deine Worte zur erhofften Besserung. Nachdem ich die letzte Nacht bis eben ausschließlich auf der linken Seite liegend verbracht habe, blieb mir ein erneuter Drehschwindel erspart, aber auch der Schlaf kam wieder zu kurz dabei weg.

*"Man muss durch schlechte Erfahrungen hindurchgehen und nicht drumherum"*
(Liza Minnelli)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Volkmar

lieber Harald,
der M.Meniere wurde zwar schon mal angesprochen,aber dem solltest Du nochmals intensiver nachgehen bei entsprechend ausgerichteter HNO Klinik.  Ich erinnere mich an einen P., der mich langsam "nervte", bis endlich die richtige Diagnose stand, operativer Eingriff, Betroffener wie neu geboren.          Gruß  Volkmar

----------


## Harald_1933

> der M.Meniere wurde zwar schon mal angesprochen,aber dem solltest Du nochmals intensiver nachgehen bei entsprechend ausgerichteter HNO Klinik.


Lieber Volkmar,

vielen Dank, dass Du mich noch einmal an diese Möglichkeit einer Vertigoauslösung erinnert hast. Ich werde diesen Faden also doch auch noch aufgreifen, obwohl einige Aspekte wie Brechreiz und verstärkte Ohrgeräusche nicht zu dem passen, wie es bei mir abläuft. Auch heute, nachdem ich die letzte Nacht nur links liegend verbracht habe und dabei leider wenig Schlaf fand, jedoch den Drehschwindel vermeiden konnte, besteht der permanente leichte Schwankschwindel, also Gangunsicherheit, was sich ganz besonders auf Rolltreppen und schmalen Wegen bemerkbar macht.

Nachfolgend einige herausgesuchte Links zu M.Menière:

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Morbus_Meni%C3%A8re

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Ohre...-148959_3.html

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Ohre...-148959_5.html

Jürgvw hatte mir *diesen* schon ins Forum eingestellten Link per E-Mail zukommen lassen.

Und letzte Nacht kamen von ihm noch die folgenden Hinweise, für die er mir sein Einverständnis übermittelt hat, diese auch ins Forum einzubringen:

http://www.beobachter.ch/leben-gesun...dreht/#c324877

http://www.sprechzimmer.ch/sprechzim...FQKWtAodbRcAyg

http://www.ksli.ch/content.cfm?nav=67&content=71

http://www.onlineberatung.usz.ch/fra...x?question=108

Einmal mehr bleibt es mir letztlich wieder einmal überlassen, welche Richtung der Ursachenforschung für den lästigen Schwindel ich einschlagen sollte. Es wird wohl von jeder Möglichkeit etwas dabei sein bzw. ist es ein Zusammentreffen mehrerer Faktoren, also z. B. Innenohr, Herz, Nervenstränge???

Ich bleibe am Ball, d.h. ich werde alle Fährten verfolgen.

*"Täuschungen kommen vom Himmel, Irrtümer von uns selbst"*
(Joseph Joubert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Vertigo und die unendliche Geschichte drum herum
*
Seit mehr als 10 Jahren bin ich dem Phänomen Schwindel unklarer Genese auf der Spur. Angefangen hat es erstmals als leichter Schwankschwindel am Morgen meines 70. Geburtstages in einem Hotel in Ischgl. Einige Monate später traf mich dann die brutale Keule Drehschwindel in einem Hotel auf Fuerteventura. Vermutete ich in Ischgl nach einem Berganstieg die Höhe als Auslöser, deutete ich auf der Insel das Antiandrogen Bicalutamid (Casodex 150 mg täglich) als Verursacher.

 Trotz intensiver unzähliger ärztlicher Untersuchungen konnte bislang keine überzeugende Antwort gefunden werden, obwohl auch mir bekannt war und ist, dass es eigentlich keine zuverlässige Aussage wegen unendlich vieler Ungereimtheiten, also Imponderabilien im Zusammenhang mit Schwindel gibt. Aus vielen Gesprächen habe ich mittlerweile auch mitbekommen, dass sehr wohl nicht nur körperliche, also Gleichgewichtsprobleme, sondern ebenso psychische Ursachen Auslöser von Vertigo-Attacken sein können. Vom phobischen Schwankschwindel war plötzlich die Rede. Angstneurosesymptome, somatomer und psychogener Schwindel kamen als Schlagworte hinzu. Unlängst las ich, dass ein phobischer Schwankschwindel immer bei bestimmten Situationen auftritt. Seien es Ansammlungen größerer Menschenmengen oder das Eintreffen auf große leere Plätze. Bei mir trat mehrfach eine gewisse Beklommmenheit und Standunsicherheit beim Begehen von Rolltreppen auf. Um das in den Griff zu bekommen und die Angst davor zu beseitigen, habe ich etliche Male Rolltreppenfahren trainert, so lachhaft das klingen mag. Ob der gutartige Lagerungsschwindel, der auftritt, wenn winzige Kristalle im Innenohr sich lösen und auf die empfindlichen Hörgangswände stoßen, auch für mich relevant war oder immer noch ist, bleibt wohl ungeklärt. 

Es scheint sich so etwas wie ein Gedächtnis für erlebte Abläufe zu entwickeln, wenn z. B. ein Schwindel ganz plötzlich sekundenlang auftritt und ebenso rasch verflogen ist. Man versucht sich selbst zu kontrollieren, um rechtzeitig Schwindelauslöser zu erkennen. Das ständige Sichdaranerinnern ist eine arge Belastung und erschwert häufiger das nächtliche Einschlafen.

Für die geplante 1. Station aktueller Untersuchungen liegt der Bericht vom Kardiologen vor. Ambulanzbrief Kardiologie:

Anamnese: Herr H. hatte bei häuslichen Blutdruckmessungen erniedrigte diastolische Blutdruckwerte < 60 mmHg gemessen und stellt sich heute gezielt zur Durchführung einer Echokardiografie mit der Frage nach dem Bestehen einer Aortenklappeninsuffizienz vor. Er berichtet zudem rezidivierend Schwindel zu haben und sei deswegen bei Prof. Hörmann (HNO) und Prof. Hennerici (Neurologie) in Behandlung. Ein LZ-EKG sei erst vor kurzem extern mit unauffälligem Befund erfolgt. Letzte Medikation: Vigantoletten 1000 (1-0-0) - Atacand 16 (1-0-0) ASS (1-0-0)

Diagnostik: Echokardiogramm vom 24.3.2014:
Normale systolische LV-Funktion, keine regionalen Wandbewegungsstörugen, Relaxationsstörung, Herzhöhlen in der Norm, keine Myokardhypertrophie, Klappenstatus bis auf Aortenklappensklerose ohne Insuffizienz und Stenose unauffällig, normale rechtsventrikuläre Funktion.

EKG vom 24.3.2014: Sinusrhythmus, Linkstyp, HF 77/Min., keine Erregungsrückbildungsstörungen.

Verlauf und Beurteilung:
Bei dem Patienten fand sich echokardiografisch eine normale systolische linksventrikuläre Funktion als auch eine linksventrikuläre Relaxationsstörung. Die Aortenklappe zeigte sich mit leichter Sklerosierung ohne Insuffizienz und ohne Stenose. Der gemessene Blutdruck war mit 160/70 mmHg systolisch erhöht. der diastolische Wert war in der Norm. Herr H. gab an, dass zu Hause die systolischen Werte meist um oder unter 140 mmHg seien, so dass eine Erweiterung der Blutdruckmedikation aktuell noch nicht notwendig ist.

Für die umfangreiche, mehrere Stunden in Anspruch genommene Überprüfung in der HNO-Klinik erwarte ich noch den ausführlichen Befundbericht. Bislang war leider bei mir noch nie vom Neurologen untersucht worden, ob Durchblutungsstörungen im zentralen Nervensystem, im Bereich von Hirnstamm oder Kleinhirn den Schwindel auslösen. Ein Hirntumor, beispielsweise das gutartige Akustikusneurinom käme in Frage. Diese letzte Etappe der körperlichen Untersuchung wird nun am 17. April 2014 in der Neurologie des UMM gestartet.

Erfreulicherweise hatte ich während der letzten 14 Tage auch außerhalb der gewohnten häuslichen Umgebung keine massiv störenden Schwindelabläufe hinnehmen müssen. 

*"Wir sind Gäste des Daseins, Reisende zwischen zwei Stationen. Wir müssen unsere Sicherheit in uns selbst suchen"*
(Boris Pasternak)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Weitere Befundberichte zur Abklärung von Drehschwindel - Vertigo:
*
Inzwischen hat die neurologische Abklärung per MRT mit Kontrastmittel folgendes Ergebnis hervorgebracht:

Die MRT des Gehirns zeigte keine Anhaltspunkte für eine akute Ischämie. Es fanden sich mäßiggradige Zeichen einer Mikroangiopathie (Fazeka I-II) sowie parietal betonte Hirnvolumenminderungen beidseits im altersentsprechenden Ausmaß, nach KM-Applikation ergaben sich keine Zeichen einer Blut-Hirn-Schranken-Störung. Die vaskuläre MRA war regelrecht. Im Bereich des N. acusticus bestand keine pathologische Kompressionsstruktur.

Um meinen eigenen Wissenshorizont zu bereichern resp. zu ergänzen nachfolgend einige Links.

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Isch%C3%A4mie
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Mikroangiopathie
http://conference-cast.com/aha/media.../1358/1358.pdf

Heute ist nun auch der Befundbericht von der Untersuchung in der HNO-Klinik eingegangen:

Diagnose: V. a. BPLS rechts sowie Schwindel unklarer Genese. IOS rechts, an Surditas grenzende IOS links. Prostata-Ca und früher einmal Hormontherapie
Therapie: Neurootologische Diagnostik
Anamnese: Der Patient stellte sich einem manchmal auftretenden Drehschwindel v.a.           in Rechtsseitenlage. Desweiteren beklagte der Patient immer           ein Schwanken. Vor einiger Zeit sei er auch nach hinten gefallen, habe            sich jedoch keine Frakturen zugezogen.
Befund:   HNO-Status: Kein Spontan- oder Provokationsnystagmus. Ohr: Gehörgänge           bds. von Cerumen befreit, dann Trommelfelle einsehbar, intakt und matt.
          Nase 30° Endoskopie: Schleimhaut reizlos.
          Mundhöhle: Tonsillen mittelgroß, mit Detritus im Bereich der rechten           Tonsille.
          Nasen-Rachenraum Endoskopie 70°: frei
          70° Endoskopie Hypopharynx: Kehlkopf in Morphe und Funktion regelrecht.
          Die übrigen HNO-ärztlichen Untersuchungen ergaben regelrechte Befunde.           Im Romberg Versuch sowie im Unterberger Tretversuch zeigte sich eine           Unsicherheit mit einer Fallneigung nach links.
          Tonaudiogramm: Rechtes Ohr: Hörschwelle bei 0.5 kHz bei ca 55 db, bei 1           kHz beo ca. 60 dB, bei 2 - 3 kHz bei 70 dB. Linkes Ohr: Bei 0.5 bis 1           kHz 90 dB und weiter abfallend. An Surditas grenzend.
          Sprachaudiogramm: Hörverlust im Zahlenverständnis rechts 45%,           Einsilbenwortverständnis rechts bei 80 dB 65%, bei 100 dB           Sprachschallpegel 75%. Links Surditas.
          Tympanogramm: Bds. regelrechte Compliance
          Tetrax Diagnostik: Sturz-Index mit besonderer Unsicherheit im peripher            vestibulären und zentralen System.
          DVT des linken Felsenbeines: Mastoid links kein pathologischer Prozess,           keine Verschattungen, keine Spiegelbildung, keine           Schleimhautschwellung, Zellen belüftet, keine Frakturzeichen.

Procedere: Wir besprachen mit dem Patienten, bei Lagerungsschwindel die bereits              bekannten Übungen vorzunehmen. Ein bereits durchgeführtes MRT des            Kopfes zeigte altersentsprechende strukturelle Veränderungen, sowie            Zeichen einer Mikroangiopathie, eine Kompressionsstruktur im Bereich              des N.acusticus konnte ausgeschlossen werden. Zusätzlich könnte auch            eine zentrale Genese des bestehenden Schwankschwindels bestehen, bei            Zeichen einer zebralen Mikroangiopathie. Weiterhin berichtete der            Patient, dass noch eine Herzklappenuntersuchung erfolgen werde, um            potentielle internistische Genese auszuschließen.

Auch hierzu ein paar Links:
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Provokationsnystagmus
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Hypopharynxkarzinom
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Romberg-Versuch
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Unterberger-Tretversuch
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Tympanogramm
http://ne000293.host.inode.at/website/tetrax.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital...mentomographie
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Nerv...bulocochlearis
http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Mikroangiopathie

Nachdem nun auch diese neuerlichen Aktivitäten, Aufschluß über die wirklichen Gründe, die ganz besonders den Drehschwindel bei mir auslösen, im Endergebnis letztlich, um ehrlich zu sein, für die Katz waren, verlege ich mich ab sofort auf meinen schon im Forum an anderer Stelle geäußerten, fatalistisch klingenden, aus fremder Feder stammenden Spruch: "es ist wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt".

*"In den Tiefen des Winters erfuhr ich schließlich, dass in mir ein unbesiegbarer Sommer liegt"*
(Albert Camus)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

So wie ich es deute, brauchst du ein Hörgerät.
Da gibt es heute schon sehr gute, computergesteuerte um die 5.000 Euro /2 Stück.
Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, aber damit wurden schon Schwindelgefühle ausgeschaltet.

Ja ich weiß, Schwindel und Schwindelgefühle sind zweierlei.
Du könntest es ja vorerst einmal mit einer Kassenverordnung, 0,00 E Zuzahlung versuchen.

"es ist wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt".

Damit würde ich mich nicht abfinden wollen.
Die Herzklappenuntersuchung wird wohl dahingehend keine neuen Erkenntnisse liefern.
Bleibe aber trotzdem am Ball. . . . . . 
Du bist noch zu Jung um aufzugeben.
Wenn du die 92 erreicht hast, können wir es neu verhandeln *gg*

Du hast so viel im Leben erreicht.
Hast sogar den PCa besiegt.
Das kannst doch nicht gewesen sei, dass man vor dem Schwindel kapituliert.
Gebe nicht auf lieber Harald!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> So wie ich es deute, brauchst du ein Hörgerät.


Hallo Hartmut,

vielen Dank für Deinen gut gemeinten Vorschlag und dafür, dass Du Dich überhaupt für meine Story außerhalb PCa interessierst. Für das rechte Ohr habe ich seit 2 Jahren das kleinstmögliche, silberfarbene und kaum sichtbare Gerät von Siemens zu einem Vorzugspreis von 1.400 . Ohne diese Hörhilfe würde ich nach Aussage meiner Frau zu laut reden, was irgendwie logisch ist. Das linke Ohr ist ohne nennenswerte Funktion, weil ich als Baby eine Mittelohrentzündung hatte, die wohl nicht richtig auskuriert wurde.

 Vor mehr als 10 Jahren wollte man mir in der Technischen Hochschule Hannover ein Cochlea-Implantat für mehr als 35.000 DM schmackhaft machen. Auf diese aufwändige Einpflanzung, für die ein passenden Loch in die linke Kopfseite hätte herausgefräst werden müssen, habe ich auch deswegen gern verzichtet, weil es keine Garantie für eine einwandfreie spätere Funktionsfähigkeit gab. 

Beim Abhören und Anschauen meiner mit Foto Story 3 von Windows bearbeiteten Urlaubsfotos per Kopfhörer über den DVD-Player im Fernseher, habe ich dennoch manchmal den Eindruck vom Hören mit Stereo-Effekt. Was will ich denn mehr? 




> Die Herzklappenuntersuchung wird wohl dahingehend keine neuen Erkenntnisse liefern.


Weiter oben wurde das wie folgt abgeklärt:

"Diagnostik: Echokardiogramm vom 24.3.2014:
Normale systolische LV-Funktion, keine regionalen Wandbewegungsstörugen, Relaxationsstörung, Herzhöhlen in der Norm, keine Myokardhypertrophie, Klappenstatus bis auf Aortenklappensklerose ohne Insuffizienz und Stenose unauffällig, normale rechtsventrikuläre Funktion.
EKG vom 24.3.2014: Sinusrhythmus, Linkstyp, HF 77/Min., keine Erregungsrückbildungsstörungen.
Verlauf und Beurteilung:
Bei dem Patienten fand sich echokardiografisch eine normale systolische linksventrikuläre Funktion als auch eine linksventrikuläre Relaxationsstörung. Die Aortenklappe zeigte sich mit leichter Sklerosierung ohne Insuffizienz und ohne Stenose"




> "es ist wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt".
> Damit würde ich mich nicht abfinden wollen.
> Das kannst doch nicht gewesen sei, dass man vor dem Schwindel kapituliert.


Ich habe nicht die Absicht, mich aufzugeben resp. zu kapitulieren, sonst würde ich nicht mehrmals wöchentlich im Fitness-Studio trainieren und zusätzlich lange Wanderungen in Angriff nehmen. Nur habe ich beschlossen, mich nicht selbst verrückt zu machen, wenn es mal wieder irgendwo kneift. 

Letzte Woche hatte ich mal so etwas wie *dies.
*
Nach Meinung des Cheftrainers im Studio hätte ich wohl nicht ausreichend Flüssigkeit aufgenommen, obwohl ich selten und kaum, auch bei etwas anstrengenden Übungen, transpiriere. Das den Puls kontrollierende Gerät flackerte plötzlich aufgeregt mit blinkendem roten Herzen. Es dauerte nur Sekunden, aber ich hatte plötzlich eine kalte Stirn. Training sofort abgebrochen, viel Wasser getrunken und am nächsten Tag anstatt Kraftraining 12 Kilometer abgewandert.

Der nächtliche oder auch morgendliche Drehschwindel piesackt mich nun schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr. Also fange ich demnächst an zu frohlocken. Zwar noch nicht auf Wolke "noch nicht festgelegt" aber zumindest unverzagt hier im Forum.

*"Nähre deinen Glauben  und deine Zweifel werden verhungern"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*

Trotz gelegentlichem, meist altersbedingtem Unbehagen ein erfülltes Leben
*
Mit täglich 1 x 100 mg ASS, 1 x Atacand 16 mg, 1 x Venostasin 50 mg, 1 x Magnesium 250 mg, 1 x Calcium 500 mg, 1 x D³ 5 µg, reichlich Rotwein, 4 bis 5 x in der Woche Training im Fitness-Studio, normaler Ernährung ohne Beachtung besonderer Hinweise auf weniger günstig bei PCa. Beim Drehschwindel, wodurch auch immer dieser ausgelöst worden war, bislang schon etliche Wochen Fehlanzeige. Der Schwankschwindel und gelegentliche Gangunsicherheit sind allerdings sporadisch hinzunehmen. Nach 14 Jahren mit Anfangs-PSA 6.5 ng/ml sehe ich mich bestätigt. Das gilt inbesondere auch für die bisher von mir selbst zu verantwortenden Therapieentscheidungen. In der Tat habe ich das Thema Prostatakrebs für mich selbst mehr oder weniger aus der täglichen Denke verbannt, obwohl ich auch zukünftig halbjährlich Blutkontrollen vornehmen lassen werde.

Ich bin meiner Frau überaus dankbar, dass sie Verständnis für meine jährlichen, mehrtägigen Solotouren in meist europäische Länder hat und sie mich häufiger davonziehen lässt. Diese Reisen auf eigene Faust geben mir ein Gefühl von Selbstständigkeit und Unabhängigkeit, das mir im Alter von nunmehr 81 Jahren die Sicherheit verleiht, die mir unbedingt notwendig erscheint, um unvorhergesehenen Vorkommnissen besonders körperlicher Natur gewachsen zu sein.

Die letzte Tour führte mich nach Belgrad und schloss auch den Besuch einiger eher dörflicher Gemeinden entlang der Donau, wie z.B. Donji Milanovac - *hier* - 
oder der Kleinstadt Kladovo - *hier* - ein. Es sei daran erinnert, dass Belgrad durch unzählige Bombardements erst vor einigen Jahren erhebliche Zerstörungen hat hinnehmen müssen. Ähnlich dem von mir im letzten Jahr besuchten Warschau wurde auch in Belgrad Erstaunliches an Wiederaufbau geleistet. Es sind noch in etlichen Stadtteilen zerstörte Gebäude zu sehen; aber der Lebenswille der serbischen Bevölkerung ist bewundernswert. Ich habe selten in einem Land so viel Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft erlebt wie gerade jetzt in Serbien. Dabei spielte es keine Rolle, woher man kommt, und deutsche Touristen waren ohnehin in der Minderheit.

Nachfolgend ein kleine Auswahl meiner Fotos, die nacheinander das berühmte Hotel Moskva, die Nationalversammlung, den St. Sava Tempel als größte orthodoxe Kirche, den Kalemegdan Park mit Sieges-Monument - den Spazierstock hatte ich meist dabei, um gegebenenfalls streunende Hunde besonders in Donji Milanovac fern zu halten -, das Bohemian Quarter Skadarlija, auch Künsterviertel genannt, mit einer jungen Frau, die um Kundschaft zum Essen wirbt, das National Theater, das sowjetische Ehrenmal auf dem höchsten Berg Belgrads, dem Avala - *hier* -, den ich natürlich per Pedes erreichen musste, ein Design-Hotel, Blick über den Stadtteil Zemun -* hier* -  und ein letztes Foto vor der Rückreise zeigen.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung

*




 Im August werde ich über Timisoara nach Baile Herculane (Herkulesbad), das oft von Kaiser Franz Josef mit seiner Sissi besucht wurde, fahren, um nach den Wanderungen im hügeligen Gelände bei wohltuenden Bädern und Massagen wieder etwas aufzutanken. Auch Drobeta Turnu Severin wird von mir als Ausgangspunkt für die Fahrt auf der Donau mit der ganzen Drum und Dran um das Eiserne Tor -* hier* - besucht. Bei meiner Belgrad-Tour hatte leider das Wetter nicht mitgespielt, sodass eine Bootstour buchstäblich in's Wasser fiel.

*"Dem Freudigen erwächst Heiterkeit. Dem im Geist Heiteren kommt der Körper zur Ruhe. Der im Körper Ruhige fühlt Glückseligkeit. Dem Glückseligen ordnet sich das Denken"*
 (Gautama Buddha)

 Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*25.07.2014 - Ein unerwarteter PSA-Rückgang.* 

Tatsächlich scheinen die Tumorzellen, sofern sie sich noch teilen, keine Eile zu haben. So könnte meine Hoffnung, noch weitere 9 Jahre am Leben bleiben zu können, sich erfüllen. Unter www.myprostate.eu habe ich den neuen Wert mit 1.17 ng/ml vermerkt. Ist es nun ein realistischer erneuter Rückgang wie unlängst schon einmal?

Habe ich das meinen fortgesetzten körperlichen Aktivitäten zu verdanken. Eine Wanderung durch die Karlstalschlucht im Juni 2014 -* hier* - habe ich als Wanderführer erfolgreich durchführen können, wobei meine Frau stets auf Sichthöhe mit dabei war. 


Peggy hat das abgelichtet


das Bild bewußt unscharf gemacht, damit man die Mitwanderer nicht sofort erkennen kann. Der mit dem grünen T-Shirt und Spazierstock bin ich


dieses Foto hatte ich im April bei einer Solo-Vortour geschossen, also andere Vegetation.

Am 6. Juli 2014 startete ich einen Kurztrip nach Hamburg und erstieg am 7. Juli neben anderen weitläufigen Wanderrunden um die Außenalster auch die Aussichtsplattform des Michels. Der Lift ging wegen Reparaturarbeiten nur bis zum 8. Stock. Die restlichen 95 eisernen Treppenstufen mußte man selbst in Angriff nehmen. Natürlich war eine kurze Pause nach rund 40 Stufen erforderlich, weil die Pumpe im Ohr deutlich zu hören war.


ein schöner Blick auf das Hamburger Zentrum mit Rathaus

Und nun, wie angekündigt, der erneute Versuch, bei passenden Wetterbedingungen die relevanten, fotografierwürdigen Stellen auf der Donau rund um das Eiserne Tor per Boot zu erreichen. Baile Herculane -*hier*- wird mehrfach nach Zwischenstops in Timisoara tangiert. 

Warum das alles? Ist es Abenteuerlust? Ja, ein wenig schon. Und nun, ermutigt durch den neuen PSA-Wert, werde ich nicht innehalten, mich auch zukünftig viel hin und her zu bewegen. Re-Differenzierung - Ploidenumkehr - ach, lieber Andi - Prof. Böcking hatte in Lütjensee nach FNAB klipp und klar Null-Tumor zumindest in der nach wie vor vorhandenen Prostata bestätigt. Was im übrigen Body so abläuft? "Es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt" oder "Wenn es so weit ist, ist es so weit". 

*Es gibt nur ein Mittel, sich wohl zu fühlen: Man muß lernen, mit dem Gegebenen zufrieden zu sein und nicht immer das verlangen, was gerade fehlt.* 
(Theodor Fontane, deutscher Schriftsteller, 1819  1898)

P.S.: Fast hätte ich es vergessen: Die Anfahrt- und Abfahrt mit unserem PKW und die Höhenluft auf dem Säntis konnte ich locker wegstecken. So könnte es doch auf dem Weg zum 90. Geburtstag bleiben.  

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *25.07.2014 - Ein unerwarteter PSA-Rückgang.* 
> 
> Tatsächlich scheinen die Tumorzellen, sofern sie sich noch teilen, keine Eile zu haben. So könnte meine Hoffnung, noch weitere 9 Jahre am Leben bleiben zu können, sich erfüllen. Unter www.myprostate.eu habe ich den neuen Wert mit 1.17 ng/ml vermerkt. Ist es nun ein realistischer erneuter Rückgang wie unlängst schon einmal?
> 
> Und nun, ermutigt durch den neuen PSA-Wert, werde ich nicht innehalten, mich auch zukünftig viel hin und her zu bewegen.


Seit dem Nadir Anfang 2010 hat sich Dein PSA in viereinhalb Jahren gut verfünffacht.
Selbst wenn er das in den kommenden neun Jahren, trotz dem geringen Rückgang,
noch zweimal tun würde, würde Dir der PCa wohl keine Knüppel zwischen die Beine 
werfen bei künftigen Reisen und Wanderungen, bis zu deinem 90sten.

Stets gute Reise, und
Carpe diem!

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------

